# Babs Kijewski bei Promi Big Brother



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Harz IV TV ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2021)

Ich Hellsehe mal.....am 11. August 20:15 wird das Forum verwaist sein


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Harz IV TV ...



Du bist böse!


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Blueser hat Recht!

Aber Babs bei PromiBigBrother? Sind die anderen Einkünfte weggebrochen?


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. August 2021)

Ein Grund mehr lieber Angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Blueser hat Recht!
> 
> Aber Babs bei PromiBigBrother? Sind die anderen Einkünfte weggebrochen?


Ich sach nur Inflation, sie macht sich für den Markt lockerer und setzt auf Quantitative Easing, macht quasi ein Tapering ihrer Followerzahlen


----------



## Wuemmehunter (11. August 2021)

Also ich schaue es nicht! Ich gehe lieber angeln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2021)

Danke für die Warnung   

Dann kann man wenigstens vor dem umschalten die Mute-Taste drücken, damit man ihre Stimme nicht hört. 

Gibt es eigentlich schon Wettquoten dafür - nach wievielen Stunden der erste Mitbewohner versucht, ihr ein Kissen auf den Mund zu drücken? 
.... Schnellduckundrennwech


----------



## ralle (11. August 2021)

Ziehen die sich da auch aus ??


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Bis auf ein oder zwei mal die allererste Big Brother Staffel, der Neugierde wegen, schaue ich mir so etwas generell nicht an. Dass solche Formate produziert werden ist schon okay, es scheint da nach wie vor eine gewisse Nachfrage zu geben. Mit der Seichtheit der Leute sein Geld zu verdienen ist doch eigentlich nicht schlecht und verboten schon gar nicht, siehe Dieter Bohlen. Vielleicht sollte man bei der angesprochenen Seichtheit der Leute aber einmal prophylaktisch ansetzen? Sofern dieses überhaupt gesamtgesellschaftlich oder regierungsseitig erwünscht ist?

Wobei ich schätze den meisten Anglerinnen da draußen tut Babs mit so etwas keinen großen Gefallen. Auch wenn jetzt wieder einige meinen werden, dass das doch eine tolle Werbung für das Frauenangeln sei. Ein wenig habe ich bei Barbara Kijewski und bei ähnlich prominenten Anglerinnen, wie etwa einer Claudia Darga, doch das Gefühl erlangt, dass sich diese durchaus attraktiven Damen doch ganz gerne vor den Werbekarren spannen lassen. Das sei ihnen auch gegönnt, nur finde ich dann etwaiges emanzipatorische Getue wieder etwas fehl am Platze. Sind es nun Anglerinnen wie andere Frauen auch oder kokettieren sie vorrangig mit ihren Reizen und bieten sich damit für Quantum & Co. als willige Werbehäschen an?

By the way, Horst Hennings & Heinz Galling würde ich gerne einmal beim Promi Big Brother sehen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2021)

Oh, diese Entscheidung wird mir schwer fallen. Babsi schauen oder versuchen weitere Spezies für die OCC zu erbeuten.   
Da mein Frauchen es aber gar nicht mag, wenn ich anderen Mädels hinterher schaue, wird sie mich wohl zum Angeln schicken. 

Ohne sie zu kennen, bedaure ich jetzt schon die restlichen Mitbewohner.


----------



## phirania (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Harz IV TV ...


Viel schlimmer noch als Harz lv Tv


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2021)

Ich hab mir das noch nie angeschaut und werde das auch nicht machen. Von Babs K. finde ich das einen logischen Schritt - ihre Social Media Kanäle wird sie wohl irgendwie versorgt kriegen für die Zeit und über diese große Bühne bestimmt den ein oder anderen Follower gewinnen. 
Btw: Zu meckern, dass sich Influencer vor einen Werbekarren spannen lassen ist doch irgendwie absurd, oder? Das steht doch in der Jobbeschreibung ... 
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass 99% aller männlichen Angelinfluencer ebenfalls in Hotpants fischen gehen würden, wenn sie dadurch mehr verdienen würden. Es will halt niemand einen Hennings in Hotpants sehen


----------



## andyblub (11. August 2021)

Glückwunsch an sie. Andere Angel"influencer" dürften von dieser Chance und dem großen Publikum nur träumen. 
Leider sind die meisten schlicht zu langweilig und/oder nicht TV-tauglich.

Natürlich kann man sich über dieses TV-Format das Maul zerreißen, wenn man jedoch von öffentlichen Auftritten lebt, dürfte das dennoch die Oberliga sein.


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich Hellsehe mal.....am 11. August 20:15 wird das Forum verwaist sein


warum ? gibst Du einen aus - sag schnell wo ???
bevorzuge Gersdorfer Pilsner und Whisky mind. 18 Jahre alt


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. August 2021)




----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Mit ihrer unvergleichlichen Energie und dem enormen Wiedererkennungswert zieht Babs Kijewski bei Big Brother ein.*
> 
> ...


1. Find ich das Cool, das eine Anglerin da mitmacht, 

2. Interessieren mich solche Formate bis auf des Dschungelcamp normalerweise überhaupt nicht

3. Finde ich es plötzlich ganz spannend, und bin dafür das Babs gewinnt und hoffentlich dabei ne gute Figur als Anglerin macht, muss aber nicht zwingend, soziales Hinundher würd mir reichen.

4. Ist es ein regelmäßig wiederkehrendes TV Life-Event mit ner Anglerin als Protagonistin und Wettbewerbscharakter.

5. Sind wir bei der EM schon früh rausgeflogen, und Olympia hat bei mir nicht so recht gezündet.

Die Konsequenz auf der Handlungsebene steht für mich daher fest:

Heut Abend sitz ich mit Vorsatz, Ansage und Popcorn oder vergleichbaren Knabbereien plus Getränk vor der Glotze.
Mal sehen, ob ich in den kommenden Stunden noch Babs-Kijewski Fanschal, Rosa Pudelmütze und Fähnchen organisiert kriege. 

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mikesch (11. August 2021)

Ich geh' heute zum Fischen, da kann im Fernsehen kommen was will.
Evtl. gibt's noch einen OCC-Fisch.


----------



## daci7 (11. August 2021)

Kommt dann der "AB-Promi-BigBrother Livethread"?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Kommt dann der "AB-Promi-BigBrother Livethread"?


Das Problem ist ja, die Sendung und ihren Konsum zu nennen und einzugestehen ist sozial extrem stigmatisierend.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die entsetzten Blicke bei Freunden Nachnarn und Kollegen immer genossen, wenn ich die gestrige Dschungelcampfolge ins Gespräch gebracht habe.
Noch mehr habe ich dann genossen, wie wirklich jeder dann mitgeredet und dabei eindeutiges Zuschauerwissen ungeniert offenbart hat.


----------



## andyblub (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, die Sendung und ihren Konsum zu nennen und einzugestehen ist sozial extrem stigmatisierend.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich die entsetzten Blicke bei Freunden Nachnarn und Kollegen immer genossen, wenn ich die gestrige Dschungelcampfolge ins Gespräch gebracht habe.
> Noch mehr habe ich dann genossen, wie wirklich jeder dann mitgeredet und dabei eindeutiges Zuschauerwissen ungeniert offenbart hat.



Das gibts ja auch in ähnlicher Form bei Bauer sucht Frau, DSDS etc...das rührt daher, dass man eigentlich nur zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt bei RTL durchzappen muss, um die wichtigsten Informationen zu den weltbewegenden TV-Formaten zu erhalten. Morgennachrichten, Punkt 12, Explosiv, Exclusiv, Nachtjournal etc...das gilt natürlich für alle Sender, die ihre Eigengewächse in dieser Form protegieren und mit Bildschirmomnipräsenz segnen.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> ..das rührt daher, dass man eigentlich nur zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt bei RTL durchzappen muss, um die wichtigsten Informationen zu den weltbewegenden TV-Formaten zu erhalten.


Ich glaube, das rührt daher, das ein _leichtes_ zahlenmässiges Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Leuten, die diese Formate gucken, und jenen die dies auch offen zugeben besteht.


----------



## yukonjack (11. August 2021)

Keiner hat Tutti Frutti gesehen aber jeder wusste, die Erdbeere hatte die größten T......


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Ziehen die sich da auch aus ??


Ja ,bis auf die Knochen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2021)

Ich kanns mir leider nicht ansehen, bin noch auf diesem Campingplatz an der Lahn, ohne Netz, gefangen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir leider nicht ansehen, bin noch auf diesem Campingplatz an der Lahn, ohne Netz, gefangen.
> 
> Jürgen


Aber wenigstens hast Du da W-Lahn 
....
....
......
Omeingott, es passiert wirklich: Allein schon das Vorhaben, die Sendung gucken zu wollen macht mich merklich dööfer. Nicht zu fassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Also ich schaue es nicht! Ich gehe lieber angeln.


Hallo,

ich habe das noch nie angesehen und weiss ja nicht mal, was das ist , bin aber der Meinung da auch nichts verpasst zu haben .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Keiner hat Tutti Frutti gesehen aber jeder wusste, die Erdbeere hatte die größten T......


War das nicht die Zitrone?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Keiner hat Tutti Frutti gesehen aber jeder wusste, die Erdbeere hatte die größten T......



Die mit der tiefen Stimme und dem weißen Einstecktuch am Revers hat mir immer am besten gefallen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2021)

Der allerletzte .

Spanner, die sich gescheiterte "Entertainer" in höchsten Geldnöten begaffen.

Armselig.

Aber jeder Jeck is anders.

R.S.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Keiner hat Tutti Frutti gesehen aber jeder wusste, die Erdbeere hatte die größten T......





Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> War das nicht die Zitrone?


Das war eindeutig Tiziana d’Arcangelo als Assistentin


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. August 2021)

Für mich selbst ist das Format uninteressant.

Aber grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht schlecht, wenn mehr positives Image für das Angeln im normalen Fernsehen zu sehen ist.
Und soweit ich das einschätzen kann, macht sie nicht gerade schlechte Werbung für unser Hobby.

Und wenn wir etwas brauchen, dann ein positiveres Image.
Man mag nur hoffen, dass es auch einen positiven Eindruck hinterlässt. Wenn ja, dann gerne mehr davon.

(Alles sofort zu verteufeln ist nicht meine Welt. Auch wenn mein erste Gedanken ein Stirnklatscher war).


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der allerletzte .
> 
> Spanner, die sich gescheiterte "Entertainer" in höchsten Geldnöten begaffen.
> 
> ...


Ah, mal wieder sprachlich elegant und feinem Wortwitz mit leichter Feder dahingeworfen, ach was sag ich, _dahingehaucht_.
Das ist feuilletonreif, ja sogar wildeesk, und dann der reizende Kontrast zwischen 5 (fünf!) Scheissesmilies und der vorgeblichen Toleranz für 'jeden Jeck'.
Solange wir solche Feingeister haben, mach ich mir keine Sorgen das die Sonne der Kultur sinkt..
CinCin,   
Minimax


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (11. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir leider nicht ansehen, bin noch auf diesem Campingplatz an der Lahn, ohne Netz, gefangen.
> 
> Jürgen


Schade aber auch, Babs hat sich gestern vor der Kamera ausgezogen, war schon nett anzusehen 
Aber anstatt mir so etwas anzuschauen würde ich auch viel lieber Campen


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Für mich selbst ist das Format uninteressant.
> 
> *Aber grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht schlecht, wenn mehr positives Image für das Angeln im normalen Fernsehen zu sehen ist.
> Und soweit ich das einschätzen kann, macht sie nicht gerade schlechte Werbung für unser Hobby.
> ...



Positives Image durch dieses Format (  ) ist nicht zu erreichen - das ist nun mal Trash-TV der übelsten Sorte.

Da lassen sich gescheiterte TV "H.ren" be-spannen und geskriptete "Tragödien" befeuern die Entsetztheiten von Klein-Hirnen 

50667 lässt grüßen.

Lebenszeitverschwendung für mich - aber es soll ja Leute geben....

R.S


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Ich liiiiiebe Trash-TV!!! Dass Babs zu Promi Big Brother geht, war für mich grad die Nachricht des Tages. Und wo les ich das? Natürlich im Anglerboard. 

Ich find Babs recht sympathisch. Als wir mit ihr ABTV Live gemacht haben, hab ich öfter mal mit ihr privat gesprochen. Die ist echt supernett und nicht so, wie sie sich öffentlich gibt. Für sie ist so ein Format wie Promi Big Brother der nächste logische Schritt. Wenn sich Babs charakterlich von einer guten Seite zeigt, dann kommt sie dabei auch gut weg und profitiert von der Öffentlichkeit. Allerdings würd ich jetzt schon prophezeien, dass sie in der Masse an "Promis" untergehen wird. Da sind ganz andere Kaliber dabei, die richtig für Streit sorgen. Und nette Menschen will bei so einen Format eh niemand sehen.

Ich bin gleich noch unterwegs, schau aber, dass ich es einigermaßen pünktlich heim schaffe. Muss ich dann auch mit Popcorn gucken!!! Ich wär für nen "AB-Promi-BigBrother Livethread" am Start!


----------



## Niklas32 (11. August 2021)

Ich oute mich auch mal als einer der Promi-BB schaut. Allgemein finde ich solche Trash-Sendungen oder eben Assi-TV ganz unterhaltsam. Ist so eine schöne Auszeit aus der Welt wo jeder darüber nachdenkt was genau er sagt. 
Ich kann das ganze Format leider nur im Nachgang schauen, da ich noch gut zwei Wochen im Urlaub bin. 
Für mich persönlich ändert es nicht viel, dass Babs da mitmacht. Ich freue mich allgemein darüber, wenn ich Leute in solchen Formaten sehe die ich vorher schon kannte. Ich glaube nicht unbedingt das das Thema Angeln dort einer der Hauptgesprächspunkte wird. Aber let‘s see.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich liiiiiebe Trash-TV!!! Dass Babs zu Promi Big Brother geht, war für mich grad die Nachricht des Tages. Und wo les ich das? Natürlich im Anglerboard.
> 
> Ich find Babs recht sympathisch. Als wir mit ihr ABTV Live gemacht haben, hab ich öfter mal mit ihr privat gesprochen. Die ist echt supernett und nicht so, wie sie sich öffentlich gibt. Für sie ist so ein Format wie Promi Big Brother der nächste logische Schritt. Wenn sich Babs charakterlich von einer guten Seite zeigt, dann kommt sie dabei auch gut weg und profitiert von der Öffentlichkeit. Allerdings würd ich jetzt schon prophezeien, dass sie in der Masse an "Promis" untergehen wird. Da sind ganz andere Kaliber dabei, die richtig für Streit sorgen. Und nette Menschen will bei so einen Format eh niemand sehen.
> 
> Ich bin gleich noch unterwegs, schau aber, dass ich es einigermaßen pünktlich heim schaffe. Muss ich dann auch mit Popcorn gucken!!! Ich wär für nen "AB-Promi-BigBrother Livethread" am Start!


Big Brother gucke ich nicht.
Aber sie war mal mit Auwa los zum Angeln


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das war eindeutig Tiziana d’Arcangelo als Assistentin


Ich sehe .du kennst dich gut aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich Hellsehe mal.....am 11. August 20:15 wird das Forum verwaist sein


Ich werde dabei sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, mal wieder sprachlich elegant und feinem Wortwitz mit leichter Feder dahingeworfen, ach was sag ich, _dahingehaucht_.
> Das ist feuilletonreif, ja sogar wildeesk, und dann der reizende Kontrast zwischen 5 (fünf!) Scheissesmilies und der vorgeblichen Toleranz für 'jeden Jeck'.
> Solange wir solche Feingeister haben, mach ich mir keine Sorgen das die Sonne der Kultur sinkt..
> CinCin,
> Minimax



*Ihhhhh*, wie *gemein....* 

R.S.


----------



## Breamhunter (11. August 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und wenn wir etwas brauchen, dann ein positiveres Image.


Aber doch bitte nicht in so einer "Sendung" 
Was ich bisher immer so mitbekommen habe nehmen da nur Personen teil, die entweder nicht alle Latten am Zaun haben oder in massiven Geldnöten stecken.
Ich werde mir das definitiv nicht antun. Aber wer`s braucht


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. August 2021)

Servus,
Ich kenne die Lady nicht, finde das Ganze aber eher positiv fürs Angeln.
Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Land ein, wo die Angelei so unter Druck steht wie in DE. Jede halbwegs positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann uns deshalb nur gut tun. Vllt. finden durch sowas auch noch ein paar mehr Frauen den Weg zum Angeln.
Und zum Thema Trash TV, ich sehe mittlerweile keinen Unterschied mehr zum ach so tollen Öffentlich Rechtlichem . ausser das die einen ihr Geld selbst verdienen, während es die anderen wegen cleverer Lobbyarbeit und einer äusserst zweifelhaften Gesetzgebung in den Ar... geblasen kriegen.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Ihhhhh*, wie *gemein....*
> 
> R.S.


Oje, entschuldige und sei nicht traurig, ich habs ja nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. August 2021)

Ich doch auch nur zur Hälfte ! 

R.S.


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

ich sehe das Positiv
Hab zwar big dingsbums nie geguckt, aber die Berichte klingen so
als ginge es da immer um den Weltraum und seine Enstehung - als  schwarze Löcher und die Beziehung der Körper zu einander , teilweise untersucht man wohl oder sucht man wohl immer noch , was und ob in den Körpern steckt. Vakuum? Mit war das immer zu hoch , habs nicht so mit der Theorie der Relation , bin näher bei Einstein)
Man berichtete über kritische Massen und einzelne Zwerge - also da passt Angel perfekt dazu;-))d


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich liiiiiebe Trash-TV!!! Dass Babs zu Promi Big Brother geht, war für mich grad die Nachricht des Tages. Und wo les ich das? Natürlich im Anglerboard.
> 
> Ich find Babs recht sympathisch. Als wir mit ihr ABTV Live gemacht haben, hab ich öfter mal mit ihr privat gesprochen. Die ist echt supernett und nicht so, wie sie sich öffentlich gibt. Für sie ist so ein Format wie Promi Big Brother der nächste logische Schritt. Wenn sich Babs charakterlich von einer guten Seite zeigt, dann kommt sie dabei auch gut weg und profitiert von der Öffentlichkeit. Allerdings würd ich jetzt schon prophezeien, dass sie in der Masse an "Promis" untergehen wird. Da sind ganz andere Kaliber dabei, die richtig für Streit sorgen. Und nette Menschen will bei so einen Format eh niemand sehen.
> 
> Ich bin gleich noch unterwegs, schau aber, dass ich es einigermaßen pünktlich heim schaffe. Muss ich dann auch mit Popcorn gucken!!! Ich wär für nen "AB-Promi-BigBrother Livethread" am Start!


Ja, das könnte ein Problem sein, belohnt wird ja eher unsoziales, dramatisches Verhalten. Ich trau Babs aber schon zu, dass sie als erfahrene Youtuberin und Frau in der Öffentlichkeit die Mechanismen des Formats durchschaut und sich platzieren kann. Das mit dem geheimen Alter war ja schon ein kluger Schachzug und taucht bereits jetzt in den Suchmaschinen auf. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, das sie auch Paroli bieten kann, wenn ihr jemand blöd kommt. Sich in der männerdominierten Angelszene zu etablieren -und unter den Anglern ist sie ja sehr bekannt und wird auch immer mehr anerkannt- hat ja auch Durchsetzungsvermögen und Biss erfordert.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit dem geheimen Alter war ja schon ein kluger Schachzug und taucht bereits jetzt in den Suchmaschinen auf.


Allerdings, das kommt bei Google schon auf Platz 1, wenn man ihren Namen eingibt. Da machen sich wohl so einige Leute noch Hoffnungen  
Wenn ich bis nachher genug Bier intus habe, schaue ich vielleicht auch mal rein


----------



## ollidi (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> mit dem geheimen Alter


Also ich schätze mal so Mitte 40?

Auch, wenn ich die Sendung noch nicht gesehen habe, wünsche ich ihr alles Gute.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Allerdings, das kommt bei Google schon auf Platz 1, wenn man ihren Namen eingibt. Da machen sich wohl so einige Leute noch Hoffnungen
> Wenn ich bis nachher genug Bier intus habe, schaue ich vielleicht auch mal rein


Du machst doch nichts anderes - Marc.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

So Männers ,gleich ist es soo weit. Auf Sat 1 kommt gleich Babs.
​


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So Männers ,gleich ist es soo weit. Auf Sat 1 kommt gleich Babs.
> ​



Dann mal Horrido & Waidmanns Heil!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du machst doch nichts anderes - Marc.


Das weißt du doch nicht


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Zu den circensis gehört eben auch etwas panem..





Nun, so lasset die Spiele beginnen!


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Die Hunde haben 'Passenger' als Soundtrack. Das arme Lied.
Ich hab grad die Teilnehmer auf der Seite Durchgescrollt. Bis auf Jörg Dräger kenn ich keinen. Und woher ich den kenne, weiss ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Zu den circensis gehört eben auch etwas panem..
> Anhang anzeigen 382270
> 
> 
> Nun, so lasset die Spiele beginnen!


Das erinnert mich iwie an spätrömische Dekadenz


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Sitz noch am Königsplatz. Eine Runde Riesenrad und dann bin ich auch dabei auf der Couch


----------



## ollidi (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Eine Runde Riesenrad


Eindeutige Prioritäten gesetzt.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich iwie an spätrömische Dekadenz


Harmlose Knabbereien vom Discounter. Und der Wein könnte auch ausm Tetrapak sein. Also eher Spätrom auf Sparstrom.
Aber andererseits: Es ringen ja auch nicht stahlharte Gladiatoren mit wilden Löwen im Circus Maximus, sondern das Treibgut der Trashmedien in einer Spanplattenkulisse. 
Geht schon ok so.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Also es geht darum das zwei Gruppen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden, Planet gegen Raumstation. Welche ist denn die Losergruppe?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Harmlose Knabbereien vom Discounter. Und der Wein könnte auch ausm Tetrapak sein. Also eher Spätrom auf Sparstrom.
> Aber andererseits: Es ringen ja auch nicht stahlharte Gladiatoren mit wilden Löwen im Circus Maximus, sondern das Treibgut der Trashmedien in einer Spanplattenkulisse.
> Geht schon ok so.


Dann wohl bekomm's!
Ich hab mir zum Trash TV extra Aldi Bier und Chips gegönnt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Hunde haben 'Passenger' als Soundtrack. Das arme Lied.
> Ich hab grad die Teilnehmer auf der Seite Durchgescrollt. Bis auf Jörg Dräger kenn ich keinen. Und woher ich den kenne, weiss ich nicht mehr.


War der nichtmal Sportmoderator oder sowas?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> War der nichtmal Sportmoderator oder sowas?


Ichweissichweiss, das war der mit dem Zonkk!


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Mir reicht ein prickelnder Riesling auf der Terrasse und ein Bericht über Norwegens Tierwelt auf NDR. Bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. Oder liegt das am Alter? ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2021)

Boah sind die Langweilig


----------



## Jason (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ichweissichweiss, das war der mit dem Zonkk!


Die Spielshow hieß, "Geh aufs Ganze". War auch mal da. Nichts gewonnen,

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Wir hatten Mal einen Chef, der hieß auch Zonk mit Spitznamen  .


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mir reicht ein prickelnder Riesling auf der Terrasse und ein Bericht über Norwegens Tierwelt auf NDR. Bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. Oder liegt das am Alter? ...


Ich denke das ist ein Fall für den "prickelnder-Riesling-auf-der-Terasse-und-ein-Bericht-über-Norwegens-Tierwelt-auf-NDR-Thread" Die Jungs dort hüpfen sicher auf und ab vor lauter Spannung! 

Also offenbar sind die Planetenleute im Vorteil und werden besser versorgt.
Erstes Zwischenfazit: Nach Babs sind meine drei Favoriten: 1.Jörg Dräger 2. Der Farbige mit der Glatze 3. Die blonde Dramaqueen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also es geht darum das zwei Gruppen gegeneinander ausgespielt werden, Planet gegen Raumstation. Welche ist denn die Losergruppe?


Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen,aber ich glaube,wer am meisten geheult hat,
ist am Ende der/die/das Sieger/in.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ichweissichweiss, das war der mit dem Zonkk!



Genau, die Cousine von Peter Bond.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> 3. Die blonde Dramaqueen.


Zwischenfrage zum besseren Verständnis: welche von den Blondinen ist denn keine Dramaqueen?

Und wann kommt eigentlich Babs?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage zum besseren Verständnis: welche von den Blondinen ist denn keine Dramaqueen?
> 
> Und wann kommt eigentlich Babs?


Ich meinte die Agogo-Frau, die soll erst gestern reingekommen sein und macht jetzt schon Druck.
Ich kann mir Babs schwer zwischen diesen ganzen Gestalten vorstellen. Ich wette sie und Jörg Dräger werden beste Kumpis.
Ob Babs wohl auch irgendwann mal weint? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2021)

Da fließen soviele Tränen, jetzt weiß ich warum die die Anglerin Babsi gebucht haben


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage zum besseren Verständnis: welche von den Blondinen ist denn keine Dramaqueen?
> 
> Und wann kommt eigentlich Babs?


Das frage ich mich auch .Ich warte auch schon


----------



## ollidi (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Peter Bond


Oder auch "Porno Pit" genannt.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch .Ich warte auch schon


Ich glaub die neuen kommen erst ganz am Schluss. Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Viel Babs bekommen wir heut wohl nicht zu sehen, aber ich werd durchhalten und Dir berichten. Ist ne harte Herausforderung für den Zuschauer. Mein Standpunkt: Jede Hirnzelle, die vom Chianti ausgezappt wird, ist eine, die nicht von der Sendung ausgelöscht wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

ich komme real aus Texas-
da haben wir anders die Problem gelöst.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Da, die Agogofrau ist bereits am Lästern. Nicht nur ne guttrainierte Tränendrüse, sondern auch Grundlose Bosheit und Missgunst sind Wege zum Sieg.

Und natürlich absolute, vollständige und konsequente Schamlosigkeit.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mein Standpunkt: Jede Hirnzelle, die vom Chianti ausgezappt wird, ist eine, die nicht von der Sendung ausgelöscht wird.


Das sollte als Subtext vor jeder Sendung laufen!!!!einseinself


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub die neuen kommen erst ganz am Schluss. Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Viel Babs bekommen wir heut wohl nicht zu sehen, aber ich werd durchhalten und Dir berichten. Ist ne harte Herausforderung für den Zuschauer. Mein Standpunkt: Jede Hirnzelle, die vom Chianti ausgezappt wird, ist eine, die nicht von der Sendung ausgelöscht wird.


So lange kann ich nicht warten. Ich bin schon ganz nervös.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> So lange kann ich nicht warten. Ich bin schon ganz nervös.


Sei stark und stoisch. Sei wie Jörg Dräger.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Der Nasenmann....
Welch ein Organ!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Oder auch "Porno Pit" genannt.



Stimmt, man sagte ihm wohl auch eine glorreiche Vergangenheit als Pistolero in Dänischen Western nach.
Der Legende nach schoss keiner schneller als er. Johnny Splash lautete daher sein eigentlicher Deckname.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der Nasenmann....
> Welch ein Organ!


Hab schon gegoogelt, wer der Typ ist. Soll ne Erbkrankheit sein, wahrscheinlich war der Familienstammbaum iwann in der Vergangenheit mal ein Kreis


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich komme real aus Texas-


Wie jetzt, ich dachte Du kommst aus Hamburg? Ich hab mir Dich und Hartmut immer als Hamburger Urgesteine vorgestellt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ich dachte Du kommst aus Hamburg? Ich hab mir Dich und Hartmut immer als Hamburger Urgesteine vorgestellt?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


>


Da war ich noch ganz klein


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei stark und stoisch. Sei wie Jörg Dräger.





Minimax schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ich dachte Du kommst aus Hamburg? Ich hab mir Dich und Hartmut immer als Hamburger Urgesteine vorgestellt?


Der ist Berliner.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Boah, das Duell- völlig lahm. Wo sind die Kakerlaken? Und sie müssen auch keine Koalahoden Essen oderso. Und überhaupt: Wo ist Dr. Bob?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, ich dachte Du kommst aus Hamburg? Ich hab mir Dich und Hartmut immer als Hamburger Urgesteine vorgestellt?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, das Duell- völlig lahm. Wo sind die Kakerlaken? Und sie müssen auch keine Koalahoden Essen oderso. Und überhaupt: Wo ist Dr. Bob?


Der ist bei RTL.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Oje, die sind so, jetzt verstehe ich den Sinn des Quiz. Die sind ja wirklich unfassbar kluglos. Obwohl die Apollo-Frage hätt ich auch nicht gewusst.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die sind ja wirklich unfassbar klaglos.



Du meinst wohl klanglos?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl klanglos?


Ich meinte kluglos, das war die Autocorrect vom Handy.
kluglos wie begabtlos oder kompliziertlos. Bald werde ich nur noch Emojis posten können.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Achtung Jungs, 
Achtung Hering 58 nobbi1962 Babs kommt!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Sie kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Na endlich!


----------



## thanatos (11. August 2021)

nein ich habe mir nicht alle Meinungen durchgelesen -
eigentlich mag ich das Mäuschen - aber im Idioten TV -
neeeee - das tu ich mir nicht an .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sie kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So lange jetzt keiner von euch kommt.


----------



## ollidi (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Babs kommt!





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sie kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich dachte, sie erscheint?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich dachte, sie erscheint?


Stimmt, haste recht.
Oje, sie konnte wg. Quarantäne 1 Woche nicht angeln. Das ist ein Handycap. Andererseits: Die arme Sau, die ihr blöd kommt wenn sie seit einer Woche auf Angelturkey ist will ich nicht sein, ihr wisst was ich meine....

Edit: wer ist die blasse Verlierkaulquapppe nach ihr eigentlich? Der whinet ja bereits bei seiner Vorstellung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Gibt es denn schon erste Screenshots von diesem Ereignis, die man sich eventuell später rahmen lassen könnte?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Moin ollidi,
die Wortwahl heut zu Tage.

alles wird nicht mehr gut.
Können sich die alten noch ändern?


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon erste Screenshots von diesem Ereignis, die man sich eventuell später rahmen lassen könnte?


Wenn sie mal auf der (echt schlechten) Berliner Angelmesse auftaucht, werd ich sie bitten meine Combo zu segnen. Schätze, Babs hat jede Menge Mana.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin ollidi,
> die Wortwahl heut zu Tage.
> 
> alles wird nicht mehr gut.
> Können sich die alten noch ändern?


Nein.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon erste Screenshots von diesem Ereignis, die man sich eventuell später rahmen lassen könnte?











						"Promi Big Brother" | SAT.1
					

Hier erfährst du alles rund um die Reality-Show "Promi Big Brother". Finde alle News, Insights und Clips zur beliebten Sendung in SAT.1. Klicke für mehr!




					www.sat1.de
				




Ist heute alles DIY ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Achtung Jungs,
> Achtung Hering 58 nobbi1962 Babs kommt!


Endlich ist sie da.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> "Promi Big Brother" | SAT.1
> 
> 
> Hier erfährst du alles rund um die Reality-Show "Promi Big Brother". Finde alle News, Insights und Clips zur beliebten Sendung in SAT.1. Klicke für mehr!
> ...



Ja fühlen die sich denn gar nicht beobachtet!?
Hut ab!






Also ich könnte das ja nicht, mich mit dem Wissen über all diese Kameras noch völlig normal benehmen.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Babs hin Kijewski her, Trash-TV oder nicht. Sie ist ne Anglerin, sie jetzt in der Arena.
Ich bin ein Angler, und jetzt ist sie da draussen und vertritt mich. Ich bin jetzt Team Babs.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Big Brother gucke ich nicht.
> Aber sie war mal mit Auwa los zum Angeln


Jetzt guck ich dassss doch.
ihr habt Schuld


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Geil sie verbessert bereits den Moderator.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Ich bin grad erst heim und jetzt sind die noch nicht drinnen. 
Definitiv Team Babs ab sofort! Ich muss morgen in der Mediathek nachgucken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Sie müsste bei AB sein.

Kost doch nix


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Oh Gott, was für ein Trauerspiel...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Ich wollte mich nochmal herzlichst bei Euch bedanken, Ihr Arxxx Geigen. Jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich den Rotz angemacht und die Angel auf der Terrasse ist nur noch Nebendarsteller. Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es alleine an euch liegt oder an einer japsenden Babs in kurzer Radlerhose


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Geil sie verbessert bereits den Moderator.





Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Oh Gott, was für ein Trauerspiel...



Das hat hier nen bissl was von einer Liveübertragung im Radio. Man ist nicht dabei, fiebert aber trotzdem voll mit.
Gerade wenn sich die Ereignisse aktuell zu überschlagen scheinen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Jetzt will ich endlich mal Babs sehen und bekomm erst die Brüste von der Mimi.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Das Spiel clever designt, Fitness und schnelle Mustererkennung, Rennen plus tictactoe.
Schade das Kaulquappe gewonnen hat.

Aber achtet auf Körpersprache: er völlig ausser Rand und Band, sie ganz ruhig und zeigt mit Handclap Kooperationsbereitschaft.

Ist natürlich zu früh, aber ich teile Rebecca Hoffmann s Befürchtungen: Teamgeist, Kompromissbereitschaft und Kooperation werden nicht belohnt in diesem Wettbewerb.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich endlich mal Babs sehen und bekomm erst die Brüste von der Mimi.


Wobei die auch nicht zu verachten sind. Ich kenne die nicht, und ungeschminkt hätte ich die eher in die Kategorie Vogelscheuche eingeordnet, aber was ein guter Knipser so ausmachen kann


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Babs hin Kijewski her, Trash-TV oder nicht. Sie ist ne Anglerin, sie jetzt in der Arena.
> Ich bin ein Angler, und jetzt ist sie da draussen und vertritt mich. Ich bin jetzt Team Babs.


Na logo, ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Was ist denn eigentlich die Endziffer von Babs?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich die Endziffer von Babs?


007


----------



## Piketom (11. August 2021)

oh Gott
Hoffentlich finden sich da keine Paare und es kommt Nachwuchs.
Die sind ja alle hohl wie die Nüsse!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich die Endziffer von Babs?


Doppel DD


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 007


 das ist doch deine: 555-SIR-NOBBI-007


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich die Endziffer von Babs?


Nein!

ich mache mit.
Sie soll win.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Doppel DD


Weissgott nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

unsere Anglerin.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sie müsste bei AB sein.
> 
> Kost doch nix


Du auch nicht.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Oh Gott die arme Kreatur im Supermarkt. Streichkreme. Stornieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du auch nicht.


Hey Du


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich endlich mal Babs sehen und bekomm erst die Brüste von der Mimi.


Auch wenn ich von jetzt an als schmutziger alter Mann gelten werde... da gibt es Schlimmeres, z.B. die Plastikdinger von Melanie.
Das war mal echt ne Hübsche, vor den OPs und den Tatoos.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Das war mal echt ne Hübsche, vor den OPs und den Tatoos.


Das find ich auch furchtbar. Wenn Die Leute am Körper rumfummeln lassen ok, aber was die aus ihren Gesichtern, ihrem Ich sozusagen machen lassen, ist oft schlimm. Schade, das sie glauben das tun zu müssen. Lässt auf tiefes inneres Leid und Unzufriedenheit schließen. Schätze, Botox und Collagen können das nicht lindern.Mein ich ein bisschen ernst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

ich schmeiß mich gleich ine ecke

ich hab das guckt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von jetzt an als schmutziger alter Mann gelten werde... da gibt es Schlimmeres, z.B. die Plastikdinger von Melanie.
> Das war mal echt ne Hübsche, vor den OPs und den Tatoos.



Vielleicht plant sie nach ihrem großen Auftritt beim Promi Big Brother eine zweite Karriere bei der Muppet Show? Zusammen mit Gina-Lisa Lohfink?
Quasi als Tag Team, zum gegenseitigen Abklatschen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hab das guckt.



Ist wohl schon vorbei die Sause?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Das ist echt heftig, was die Melanie aus ihrem Gesicht gemacht hat. 

Superhappy: Melanie Müller zeigt Gesicht nach Beauty-OPs
https://www.promiflash.de/news/2021...t-gesicht-nach-beauty-ops.html?utm_source=app


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mich gleich ine ecke
> 
> ich hab das guckt.


Na, Nobbi: Immer flexibel bleiben, neue Impulse und so. War auch mein erstes Mal.

 Morgen ruf ich für unsere Babs an.
Hat damals beim ZDF Wunschfilm auch geholfen: Ich hab mein ganzes Ferienschnuckergeld zur Telefonzelle getragen, und abends kam Batman hält Die Welt in Atem.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

all Wenn ich eure Kommentare so lese, freue ich mich, dass ich definitiv nichts verpasst habe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Das ist echt heftig, was die Melanie aus ihrem Gesicht gemacht hat.
> 
> Superhappy: Melanie Müller zeigt Gesicht nach Beauty-OPs
> https://www.promiflash.de/news/2021...t-gesicht-nach-beauty-ops.html?utm_source=app


Rebecca,
hast du einen Mod der Wichtel kann ?
2021 ( übernehmen)


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> all Wenn ich eure Kommentare so lese, freue ich mich, dass ich definitiv nichts verpasst habe.


Ist wie Fusek: 89min wird blöd rumgekickt, und dann fällt das Tor. Oder nicht..


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rebecca,
> hast du einen Mod der Wichtel kann ?
> 2021 (, übernehmen)


Da wird sich mit Sicherheit jemand finden. Wenn nicht, dann verpflichtest du einfach jemanden, nobbi


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist wie Fusek: 89min wird blöd rumgekickt, und dann fällt das Tor. Oder nicht..


Ah, okay. Weiß nicht, bin gerade vom Angeln heim gekommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> unsere Anglerin.


Gleich kommt Babs in die Raumstation.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

jetzt kommt sie


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Weiß nicht, bin gerade vom Angeln heim gekommen.


Angeln geht IMMER vor.

Wir wissen doch priomässig
1a) Mrs. Anglerin/Schlüpflinge
1)ANGELN
2)Beruf
3)Tatort, Nachbarn
4)Aktuelles Tagesgeschehen, Pandemien, Meteoreinschläge, Bürgerkrieg, TrashTV
5)Schwiegermütter


----------



## Oanga83 (11. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich von jetzt an als schmutziger alter Mann gelten werde... da gibt es Schlimmeres, z.B. die Plastikdinger von Melanie.
> Das war mal echt ne Hübsche, vor den OPs und den Tatoos.


Aber die Onkelz Tattoos sind Klasse


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Toll das wir die Abenteuer von Kaulquappe Pascal verfolgen dürfen und unsere Babs ausgeblendet wurde.
Lustig auch wie interessiert die Blondinenhyänen an Infos über die Neue sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Aber die Onkelz Tattoos sind Klasse



Eigentlich müssten sie bei dieser Art von TV-Formaten einmal eine _"Ich lasse mir etwas Dämliches ins Gesicht tätowieren"_ Challenge machen.
Dann wäre man gleich in doppelter Hinsicht gebrandmarkt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lustig auch wie interessiert die Blondinenhyänen an Infos über die Neue sind.


Jaaa, ich schmeiss mich auch gerade weg


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Toll das wir die Abenteuer von Kaulquappe Pascal verfolgen dürfen und unsere Babs ausgeblendet wurde.
> Lustig auch wie interessiert die Blondinenhyänen an Infos über die Neue sind.


Find ich auch mies, dass wir jetzt den Typ ansehen müssen. Der is ja wirklich uninteressant. Aber die blonde Mädels sind schon ganz nervös wegen Babsi.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. August 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Angeln geht IMMER vor.
> 
> Wir wissen doch priomässig
> 1a) Mrs. Anglerin/Schlüpflinge
> ...


Bei mir:
1. Angeln
2. OCC-Artenhatz
.
.
.
.
? Mrs.Gert-Show (hat immer mit dem Hund zu arbeiten bei Agility, Mantrailing usw).  Und wir verstehen uns trotzdem! 

PS Beruf habe ich auch.

So jetzt wieder zum Thema Babs...sorry für OT.


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Ich schau mir noch ein wenig die Kommentarsendung mit der Busenfrau und dem Hawaiihemdtypen an.
Oha, es gibt Babsszenen. Sie hat gead "England" gesagt. Ich Schmelze dahin.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382286



Aber lass beim Träumen die Hände über der Bettdecke.


----------



## Captain_H00k (11. August 2021)

Das originale Big Brother Format fand ich damals eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam.
Aber seit es nur noch dieses "Promi" Format davon gibt,ist es irgendwie total schlecht geworden.
Diese Leute die da mitmachen träumen davon mit sich und ihrem Lifestyle egal wie Cash zu machen,wobei auch immer paar abgehalfterte Medien Gestalten dabei sind, die im Alter wohl noch was mitnehmen wollen / müssen.
Da sieht man wie money-driven diese Kandidaten sind.
Passt auch zur Babs,da gehts nur um 2 Dinge:
Mehr Reichweite generieren,um mehr Cash zu machen...nix Herausforderung,sein wir mal ehrlich 
Übrigens schätze ich abseits davon auch viele der heutigen Angelprofis ähnlich ein,wenn man sich mal diese ganzen Auftritte und Cups im Netz usw. anschaut.Würde mal vermuten nur noch einem ganz kleinen Teil gehts da noch wirklich um die Leidenschaft zum Angeln,Fokus is eher die road 2 riches auf Kosten der braven Fans.
Aber mir solls Recht sein,ich schau mir das aus Fun auch so ab und zu an


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2021)

Ich bin jetzt raus. Falls von Babs noch etwas Sinnvolles kommt bitte ich um Benachrichtigung ;-)
GN8 allerseits und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Minimax (11. August 2021)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Übrigens schätze ich abseits davon auch viele der heutigen Angelprofis ähnlich ein


Jupp, damals in den alten Tagen, als ich und Du, Kapitän-null-null-Haken noch mit Schachtelhalmruten auf _anomalocaris  _ geangelt haben gabs das noch nicht. Auch noch keine Posts für die man einen denglish Übersetzer brauchte.

Und abgesehen von diesen eher philosophischen Fragen: klar kann ich mir bessere Repräsentanten fürs Angeln vorstellen als Babs.
Aber stell Dir mal vor, man hätte, sagen wir mal, Taxidermist "Taxisaurus Rex" stattBabs in die Sendung geschickt. Im Handumdrehen wären Angler in allen aktuellen Nachrichtensendungen und Tickern vertreten, mit Livereportern vor Blaulichtszenen und Helikopteraufnahmen von der Vernichtungsschneise vom Drehort in Richtung Rhein.

Da ist Babs doch kein schlechter Kompromiss, oder?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. August 2021)

Kriegen wir Babs Glocken zu sehen?


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Kriegen wir Babs Glocken zu sehen?


Aalglöckchen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. August 2021)

Mein Glaube an die Menschheit ist mit diesem Thread erloschen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (12. August 2021)

Minimax
Du ich versteh schon was Du meinst,und ich zähle mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt zu der "alten Generation" Angler, und hab das nur darauf bezogen 
Das ist eher allgemein gehalten,ich finde in diesem Bereich muss eigentlich niemand die Anglerschaft vertreten,sofern es sowas überhaupt gibt.
Es geht mir eher darum, dass heutzutage von so Leuten so getan wird als mache man das alles aus Spaß und als Herausforderung...
Dabei ist wie ich finde der Fokus absolut nur auf dem Geld.Da denkt heutzutage kaum einer mehr drüber nach, ob man nicht vielleicht versuchen könnte nen Kompromiss zu finden,sprich eventuell mit was anderem, coolem Geld zu verdienen was ein bissel positiver ist.Oder vielleicht hat man ja auch eigentlich schon genug,nur wird nicht satt,und macht dann sowas 
Aber mir solls egal sein,die Frau lebt ja anscheinend gut davon,laut eigener Aussage in der Show wohl aktuell in Frankreich.
Dann hoffe ich aber zumindest, dass wir sie bald nackt duschen sehen können !
Das ist wohl das Minimum was man erwarten darf,wenn sie sich denn so tapfer diesem _Selbstexperiment_ stellt


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Ja, je nun, ich verstehe Dich schon, es war halt ne willkommene Gelegenheit zum überzeichnen.
Ich nehm kurz nochmal Stellung zu zwei Punkten die ich anders sehe:


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Das ist eher allgemein gehalten,ich finde in diesem Bereich muss eigentlich niemand die Anglerschaft vertreten


Doch! Ich finde, die Anglerschaft sollte in jedem Bereich (ausser TrueCrime vielleicht) vertreten sein, immer auf sich aufmerksam machen und sich Gehör verschaffen. Ob mans mag oder nicht, solche Formate sind nun mal heute aktuell. Besser so, als der Angler mit Südwester und Watstiefeln, der bei Derrick die Leiche findet.

So wie widerwärtig dies dem einzelnen ist, so wichtig ists für uns als Kollektiv. Das kann auch bedeuten, den doofen Petas die wirklich fähigen und Geistreichen Werbeleute ausspannen und sie für uns arbeiten zu lassen.


Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher darum, dass heutzutage von so Leuten so getan wird als mache man das alles aus Spaß und als Herausforderung...


Ja, das sollen sie es so machen, denn damit bilden sie die Mehrheit der Angler ab. Ich habe niemals Sportler, Schauspieler, Sänger oder andere Leute im Rampenlicht wahrgenommen, die lang und breit ihre Leidenschaft für ihren Beruf beschreiben, aber extra noch betont haben, das sie das ganze wegen des Geldes machen. Warum sollten ausgerechnet Angler, die von ihrer Angelei gut leben können das nun machen?

Ich glaube, es gab mal einen Thread über die 'Inflation' all dieser Youtube/ Social Media / Influencer Angler, mit dem natürlich logischen Konsens das diese immer mehr werden und ein Zerrbild der Angelei erzeugen, wir früher.., heutzutage.. etc.pp.

Nun, liebe Freunde, betrachtet es Doch einmal andersherum: Angeln ist so ein herrlicher Zeitvertreib, so eine wunderbare, zwingende Leidenschaft, das diese sich Generationen Ünergreifend verbreitet und auch die jeweiligen Medien nutzt, wie ein Virus.
Nicht die Angel-Influencer, Blogger, Youtuber mit ihrem für uns schrillen Stil haben unser beschauliches Hobby infiziert,
Sondern genau umgekehrt, die Angelei und die Leidenschaft für unser Hobby hat die neuen Medien infiltriert- und ist da um zu bleiben.


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das war eindeutig Tiziana d’Arcangelo als Assistentin


Aber ich glaube, die hat nie blank gezogen. Oder?


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2021)

Schreibe für einen Freund:

Boah ,gestern eingestellt und schon …...Seiten.

Andal,ich vermisse Dich.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Andal,ich vermisse Dich.


Stimmt  mit Andal wären es noch mal so viele.Posts gewesen.
Oder vielleicht nur halb so viele.
Was hat Andal eigentlich überhaupt damit zu tun?
Seltsamer Post.


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was hat Andal eigentlich überhaupt damit zu tun?


----------



## ragbar (12. August 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ich denk an Andal in Phrasen und Begriffen,:
> z.B.
> Brandkaffee
> Babse und so weiter sagen mir halt nicht so zu
> ...


Er hätte wohl treffende,witzige Worte für den Umstand gehabt,daß ein Einzug einer Anglerin in so ein TV-Format soviel Aufmerksamkeit  generiert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aalglöckchen?


Oder Birnen -Bleie........................


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Glaube an die Menschheit ist mit diesem Thread erloschen.


Echt? Erst mit diesem Thread? Hut ab!


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Oder Birnen -Bleie........................


Wirste bald bestimmt herausfinden können, erst recht wenn du nen supadupa Zig Zoll 4K Fernseher besitzt


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber lass beim Träumen die Hände über der Bettdecke.


Na logo ,mach ich doch immer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

muss ich heute wieder gucken mit euch?  

wann und wo.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> muss ich heute wieder gucken mit euch?
> 
> wann und wo.


Na logo ,wir sind auch alle dabei.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, die hat nie blank gezogen. Oder?


Nein hat sie auch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich Hellsehe mal.....am 11. August 20:15 wird das Forum verwaist sein


Ich frage für einen Freund.
Ist dann heute auch wieder Promi-BigBrother Livethread im AB?


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> muss ich heute wieder gucken mit euch?
> 
> wann und wo.


Heute auf Sat 1 um 22:15 Uhr.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute auf Sat 1 um 22:15 Uhr.


Nicht mit mir, meinereiner muss früh inne heia, als anständiger Mensch, hust


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nicht mit mir, meinereiner muss früh inne heia, als anständiger Mensch, hust


Mein Freund will heute auch wieder gucken.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Promi Big Brother
					

In dieser Show tauschen Promis das Leben auf dem roten Teppich gegen die totale Überwachung aus. Um zu bleiben, gilt es tägliche Herausforderungen zu




					www.joyn.de
				




Ich geh heut aber 









						Perseiden-Nächte: Sternschnuppen über NRW
					

Die kommenden Nächte bieten reichlich Gelegenheit, sich etwas zu wünschen: Hunderte Sternschnuppen flitzen über den Himmel, auch vielerorts in NRW sind sie gut zu sehen.




					www1.wdr.de
				




gucken


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Promi Big Brother
> 
> 
> In dieser Show tauschen Promis das Leben auf dem roten Teppich gegen die totale Überwachung aus. Um zu bleiben, gilt es tägliche Herausforderungen zu
> ...


Stimmt, die Promis sind mir auch sowas von Schnuppe .....ich warte nur auf die Screenshots der besten Babs-Scenen


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Promis sind mir auch sowas von Schnuppe .....ich warte nur auf die Screenshots der besten Babs-Scenen


Wie wir alle.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. August 2021)

Hi,
Ihr Start war doch absolut ok. Soweit ich das bei dem blöden hin und her Gezappe verfolgen konnte, gab es ja auch schon Fragen zum Wie, Wo, Was ihres Jobs.
Ich werd mir weiterhin anschauen wie sie sich schlägt .


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2021)

Wer sich nicht alles Promi nennen darf, unglaublich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Positives Image durch dieses Format (  ) ist nicht zu erreichen - das ist nun mal Trash-TV der übelsten Sorte.


Wir Angler brauchen ein positiveres Image innerhalb der Masse. Solch ein Format steht nun Mal eben der Masse zur Verfügung. Für die meisten von uns mag dies uninteressant, gar sogar beschämend sein. Geht mir recht ähnlich, denn auch mein Format ist es nicht.
Aber wenn wir Angler ein besseres Image in der Masse unserer Bevölkerung bekommen, dann bin ich da einfach für. Und ich glaube Babs kann mir ihrer Art doch sehr sympathisch sein und einige Zuschauer für sich gewinnen.

Das hilft uns tausende Mal als wenn der miesmuffige Angler...


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da lassen sich gescheiterte TV "H.ren" be-spannen und geskriptete "Tragödien" befeuern die Entsetztheiten von Klein-Hirnen


... sich wieder über andersdenkende/Leute mit anderen Geschmäckern stellt und von oben herab abwertend über andere Urteilt.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 50667 lässt grüßen.


?



Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hab schon gegoogelt, wer der Typ ist. Soll ne Erbkrankheit sein, wahrscheinlich war der Familienstammbaum iwann in der Vergangenheit mal ein Kreis


Hier wird überall über Asi-TV geschimpft, während sich zeitgleich einige genau so benehmen. Sich über das Aussehen der Leute hier öffentlich lustig machen, ist schon ziemlich Asi. Um nur einen der doch recht negativen Kommentare hervorzuheben.


----------



## thanatos (12. August 2021)

dann hoffe ....... sie nackt Duschen zu sehen   - ekelhaftes Spanner gehabe !
vor X- Jahren hatten wir eine Krankenschwesternschule ,
an einer abgelegenen Badestelle sind die Mädchen abends nackig baden gegangen 
und schon blitzten am gegenüber liegenden die 800,- Mark teuren Zeissgläser auf 
seit her nehme ich selten ein Fernglas mit - da wollte ich nicht in Verdacht kommen .
Ein Angebot eines Spanners " willste mal kieken " habe ich abgelehnt mit der Antwort 
" wenn ich ´n Mädel nackt sehen will zieh ich sie aus wenn sie auch will "
er hat mit mir seit her nie wieder gesprochen - naja ich hab noch mehr dazu gesagt 
Genau so eine Meinung habe ich auch zu solchen Sendungen - und es werden immer 
mehr . Eben Idioten TV .


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ihr Start war doch absolut ok. Soweit ich das bei dem blöden hin und her Gezappe verfolgen konnte, gab es ja auch schon Fragen zum Wie, Wo, Was ihres Jobs.
> Ich werd mir weiterhin anschauen wie sie sich schlägt .


Genauso mache ich es auch.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin über meinen Schatten gesprungen und hatte ein paar mal reingezappt. Die Babs machte sich ganz gut, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte, aber o Gott ist diese Sendung ein Mist. Meine Befürchtungen (ich habe das ja noch nie angesehen) wurden noch weit übertroffen.
Ich weiss ja nicht, was man heutzutage unter prominent versteht, aber außer Babs kannte ich da niemanden .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, was man heutzutage unter prominent versteht, aber außer Babs kannte ich da niemanden .


Man könnte auch sagen, der Prominentenbestand neigt in den letzten Jahren zur Verbuttung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

prominent-
geht bisZ

aber unsere Anglerin ist bei B


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute auf Sat 1 um 22:15 Uhr.


OK


----------



## Hering 58 (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK


Nicht das du uns bis dahin noch Einschläfst.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Unsere Anglerin


Verflixt, _meine_ Nicht-Anglerin, Mrs. Minimax, braucht heute besondere Aufmerksamkeit. Vielleicht kann ich sie zum Gucken bekehren, aber das grenzt ja eigentlich an seelische Grausamkeit, und als Herrin der Fernbedienung macht sie normalerweise mit solchen Sendungen kurzen Prozess.
Andererseits: wenn es Babs und mir gelingt die Missus zu überzeugen das Babs eine kluge und freundliche Frau ist, die sich einer Horde von, von, ööhhmm.. _defizitären Personen_ ausgesetzt sieht, wird sie vielleicht sogar Babs-Fan.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt, _meine_ Nicht-Anglerin, Mrs. Minimax, braucht heute besondere Aufmerksamkeit. Vielleicht kann ich sie zum Gucken bekehren, aber das grenzt ja eigentlich an seelische Grausamkeit, und als Herrin der Fernbedienung macht sie normalerweise mit solchen Sendungen kurzen Prozess.
> Andererseits: wenn es Babs und mir gelingt die Missus zu überzeugen das Babs eine kluge und freundliche Frau ist, die sich einer Horde von, von, ööhhmm.. _defizitären Personen_ ausgesetzt sieht, wird sie vielleicht sogar Babs-Fan.





Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nicht das du uns bis dahin noch Einschläfst.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (12. August 2021)

Hat Babs Kijewski das Geld so nötig?
Es ist einfach nur traurig das sie sich für so einen Scheiß hergibt.
Sie sollte sich mehr in der Angelwelt wiedermal zeigen als in so einer Kaschemme sich bloß zu stellen.
Sie sollte viel lieber wieder ein paar Angelvideos bringen da hat sie mehr von.


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Hat Babs Kijewski das Geld so nötig?
> Es ist einfach nur traurig das sie sich für so einen Scheiß hergibt.
> Sie sollte sich mehr in der Angelwelt wiedermal zeigen als in so einer Kaschemme sich bloß zu stellen.
> Sie sollte viel lieber wieder ein paar Angelvideos bringen da hat sie mehr von.


Die Angelwelt wird ihr nur einen Bruchteil zahlen können und den möglichen großen Durchbruch wird sie bei Quantum und Co. auch nicht erreichen. Also gönnen wir der Kleinen einen schönen Batzen Geld und möge sie gewinnen.


----------



## Floma (12. August 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Hat Babs Kijewski das Geld so nötig?
> Es ist einfach nur traurig das sie sich für so einen Scheiß hergibt.
> Sie sollte sich mehr in der Angelwelt wiedermal zeigen als in so einer Kaschemme sich bloß zu stellen.
> Sie sollte viel lieber wieder ein paar Angelvideos bringen da hat sie mehr von.


Geld macht sie durch Reichweite. Mit der Teilnahme erhöht sie die ziemlich sicher. Das ganze dient also dazu die Entlohnung für ihre alltägliche Arbeit zu sichern. Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch die einmalige Gage.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich werden wir Babs heute noch bisschen sehen und dann wird sie eh schon in der Masse an Menschen untergehen. Der Einzug gestern (ich hab’s nachgeguckt) wird wohl schon das höchste der Gefühle gewesen sein. Fand sie beim Einzug auch gut.

Und wer von euch hat es überhaupt noch pünktlich ins SAT1 Studio geschafft, um die Babs-Buchstaben aus der letzten Reihe in die Höhe zu halten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Rebecca,
Das Runde muss ins Eckige. Anpfiff.
wir sind dabei


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden wir Babs heute noch bisschen sehen und dann wird sie eh schon in der Masse an Menschen untergehen. Der Einzug gestern (ich hab’s nachgeguckt) wird wohl schon das höchste der Gefühle gewesen sein. Fand sie beim Einzug auch gut.
> 
> Und wer von euch hat es überhaupt noch pünktlich ins SAT1 Studio geschafft, um die Babs-Buchstaben aus der letzten Reihe in die Höhe zu halten?


Sie sagten es gerade 16 Personen, da ist schwer sich zu profilieren

Edit bin auch am Start


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Mit Notizzettel und Stift wär die Essensbestellung einfacher.
Andererseits: Was sollten die beiden Bros damit anfangen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Sir Mini,
wo ist Deine Frau.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sir Mini,
> wo ist Deine Frau.


Im Reich der Träume. Ich bin aus ihrer Luftigen Wipfelwohnung zurück in meine Parterrehöhle geschlichen.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Ich bin zwar auch Raucher aber Jörgdräger hat recht. Ich glaube sogar er ist einer der wenigen relativ normalen dort

Aber wo ist Babs? Die sitzen doch alle anderen am Tisch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Ja !!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch Raucher aber Jörgdräger hat recht. Ich glaube sogar er ist einer der wenigen relativ normalen dort
> 
> Aber wo ist Babs? Die sitzen doch alle anderen am Tisch?


Jörg Dräger wirkt sehr cool!

Das mit Babs hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Aber das sind Szenen vor ihrem Einzug. Das arbeiten sie erstmal alles auf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Negerkuss war grade laut;-))

bestimmt kommt gleich ein MO


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Jörg Dräger wirkt sehr cool!
> 
> Das mit Babs hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Aber das sind Szenen vor ihrem Einzug. Das arbeiten sie erstmal alles auf.


Ah verstehe. Ja bei Djungelecamp ist ja meistens auch ein oder eine Ältere, die son bisschen regulieren Mund moderieren und auf den die jüngeren hören.
 Ist natürlich ne taktisch günstige Position, um heimlich über Bande Mayhem und Havoc anzustiften.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)




----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

ich glaube ich schalte mal wech.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Jörgdräger hat die Leute gut im Griff. Der Oberschlichter.
Apropos Raumstation: Er trägt genau wie Mr. Spock in Startrek IV ein Bandanna, vermutlich um seine Spitzen Schlchterohren zu verbergen.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich schalte mal wech.


Ich sach Bescheid falsch Babs auftaucht.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Ohh biss Babs wurde aufgerufen!


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Babs muss bestimmen wer zum Duell antritt!

2 Leute Marie und Mr. Papis. Sie darf nichts verraten.
Mal sehen ob ihre Wahl für Zündstoff sorgt


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ohh biss Babs wurde aufgerufen!


OK  DA


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Ist das süß, babs ist voll winzig. Das wusste ich garnicht bisher.


----------



## zandertex (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das süß, babs ist voll winzig. Das wusste ich garnicht bisher.


winzig odda wizich?


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> winzig odda wizich?


Winzig. Tiny. Tinybabs. Super niedlich.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das süß, babs ist voll winzig. Das wusste ich garnicht bisher.


Das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht. Richtig klein, als sie da zwischen den Moderatoren stand. 
Wenigstens hat sie jetzt bissl Sendezeit bekommen.


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Übrigens glaub ich das sie bei Djungelcamp ne gute Figur machen würde. Als Anglerin kann sie über die paar Käfer und Mehlwürmer und das bisschen Schleim nur lachen.
Die würd sich auch ohne mit der Eimper zu zucken durch die Ekel-Essen durchmampfen.

Die würd die Aale aus den Tauchbecken noch zum Essen ins Camp schleppen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

oh mann und ich bin auch noch da


----------



## zandertex (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> oh mann und ich bin auch noch da


wir halten die stellung bis der wecker uns aus dem traum reißt!


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> wir halten die stellung bis der wecker uns aus dem traum reißt!


moin micha,
lg nobbi


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Wahrscheinlich wird RTL grad schon die Augen offen haben beiden ganzen Trash-Formaten, die gerade laufen. Vielleicht tun sich paar Leute fürs Dschungelcamp hervor. (Hoffentlich können die überhaupt wieder nach Australien im Januar) Wahrscheinlich würde es Babs machen, wenn sie’s kriegen würd? Für sie dann wahrscheinlich wirklich zu einfach. 

Das Spiel jetzt wird sicher langweilig. Promi Big Brother soll dieses Jahr auch drei Woche laufen. Das zieht sich halt jetzt schon in Woche 1.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Nix da,
unsere Anglerin soll nicht die Köder fressen,


----------



## zandertex (12. August 2021)

moin nobbi,lass dir nicht den schlaf rauben........


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird RTL grad schon die Augen offen haben beiden ganzen Trash-Formaten, die gerade laufen. Vielleicht tun sich paar Leute fürs Dschungelcamp hervor. (Hoffentlich können die überhaupt wieder nach Australien im Januar) Wahrscheinlich würde es Babs machen, wenn sie’s kriegen würd? Für sie dann wahrscheinlich wirklich zu einfach.
> 
> Das Spiel jetzt wird sicher langweilig. Promi Big Brother soll dieses Jahr auch drei Woche laufen. Das zieht sich halt jetzt schon in Woche 1.


3 Wochen ist wirklich lang. Immerhin haben die Macher ihr möglichstes getan, um wirklich streitbare, egozentrische und schamlose Zeitgenossen auszuwählen. Wie skandierte Elton einst bei 'Die Burg': Es-muss-eskalieren! Es-muss-eskalieren!'


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nix da,
> unsere Anglerin soll nicht die Köder fressen,


Schätze Babs geht nicht in eine zweite solcher Sendungen. Einmal Schnuppern, bisschen das Gesicht zeigen reicht. Sonst würde sie zu diesem Reality-Tingel-Tangel Reservoir gehören das von Sendung zu Sendung zieht. Da wär ihre Anglerkarriere platt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

eskalieren
wo ist hartmut?
der hering

ich guck und der ist nicht da.,


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eskalieren
> wo ist hartmut?
> der hering
> 
> ich guck und der ist nicht da.,


Ich vermisse Hering 58  ihn auch, er wollte ja eigentlich.

Mal besser genau aufs Studiopublikum achten...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Hering 58  ihn auch, er wollte ja eigentlich.
> 
> Mal besser genau aufs Studiopublikum achten...


Das ist gut. Ich muss grad lachen


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

Wir Norddeutschen sind ja bekannt ,
er bekommt Mecker


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Babs war ganz aufgeregt beim Einkaufen. Ich glaub sie dachte es gibt einen überlegten Plan.

Als das Einkaufsspeil für die Hungerleider in der Raumstation ist ganz interessant.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. August 2021)

Noch nie hat sich jemand so über einen Penny-Einkauf gefreut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. August 2021)

ich setzt mal aus-


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Neues aus der LateNight: Der Glatzenmann hält Babs für einen Maulwurf vom Sender und hat peinlich& plump versucht sie zu verhören. Sein Verdachtsmoment: Sie spräche zu perfekt. Babs hat souverän gekontert, und hat irgendwas, habe nicht genau verstanden, als 'Scheixxe' bezeichnet.
Die Kommentaturen (inkl. K. Loth, die bei ihr auf Esoterikerin oder Physiotherapeutin als Beruf getippt hatte) halten Babs für freundlich und authentisch.


----------



## Fruehling (13. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist das süß, babs ist voll winzig. Das wusste ich garnicht bisher.



Frauen sind nie winzig! Sie sind in dieser Größe wunderbar handlich...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. August 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hier wird überall über Asi-TV geschimpft, während sich zeitgleich einige genau so benehmen. Sich über das Aussehen der Leute hier öffentlich lustig machen, ist schon ziemlich Asi. Um nur einen der doch recht negativen Kommentare hervorzuheben.


Hey, das ist doch Asi TV, oder sehe ich da was falsch? Da paßt man sich dem Niveau an, auch wenn es unterhalb des Teppichs durch will.
Du machst doch das Gleiche, nur in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2021)

Ich weiß ja, hätte hätte Fahrradkette, aber ich fände es besser gehättet, wenn Babsi bei "the Beauty and the Nerd" angeheuert hätte, wäre amüsanter   bloß als was?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. August 2021)

Ich finds ganz lustig wie ihr das Format dokumentiert.......Sollte der Seuß mit Babs mal im Dschungelcamp sein bin ich auch mit dabei 

Stefan im Camp, der würd sich kaputlachen über die C-Promis


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz lustig wie ihr das Format dokumentiert.......Sollte der Seuß mit Babs mal im Dschungelcamp sein bin ich auch mit dabei
> 
> Stefan im Camp, der würd sich kaputlachen über die C-Promis


Aber dann auch bitte mit Lorkowskis und Veit Wilde.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2021)

Hohes Konfliktpotenzial - der Roland würde den Wilde mal tüchtig zusammenblasen - Wilde ist in Rolands Welt nämlich nur ein Mietmaul,

weil er gummitechnisch Nix auf die Reihe bekommen hat !

Auch die Technik vom Wilde - das Zuppeln und Anziehen ist nicht besonders attraktiv.

Also die Beiden würden ordentlich aufeinander losgehen - und wenn Micha dabei wäre, erstrecht !

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hey, das ist doch Asi TV, oder sehe ich da was falsch?


Das ist schon richtig. Dennoch finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit derart über das Aussehen der Leute abwertend lamentiert.
Natürlich - die Leute stellen sich ins Fernsehen und denen sollte es bewusst sein - passend dafür kritisiert zu werden. Für das Verhalten, wie man sich gibt und so weiter. Aber es rechtfertigt es doch noch lange nicht, sich selbst derart unter der Gürtellinie zu verhalten.
Was man in kleiner Gruppe macht, wo es dann auch bleibt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Natürlich bin auch ich nicht frei von derartigen Fehlern, nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2021)

Darum geht es doch gerade - beleidigen, schlecht über andere zu reden, andere verhöhnen und abwerten, *um sich selbst aufzuwerten und irgendwie besser zu fühlen* - das ist doch die Absicht dieses Formates, genau diese negativen Seiten hervorzukitzeln.

Niederste "Unterhaltung" eben.

Der z.T. Asi vor dem Bildschirm sieht noch "schechtere" Asis ( Ex-Pornosternchen , gesellschaftliche Verlierer , "Auffällige" , die sich für Gage verkaufen/ausziehen/Schwachsinn erzählen , etc. ) , um *sich selbst aufwerten* zu können.

Das sind zum Teil Leute, die das Handy beim Unfall zücken - und bei diesem Format , was anti-soziale Verhaltensweisen auslöst / hofiert , soll man "höflich" bleiben?

Es sollen doch gerade teils menschenverachtende "Konflikte" ausgelöst werden - davon leben die Macher !

Gruß,

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sehr naiv Dennis Knoll - sehr naiv !


Ich stimme dir mit deinem Beitrag überwiegend überein. Mir ist bewusst, wie ekelhaft dieses Format ist.
Aber rechtfertigt es das, sich selbst so zu verhalten?

Aber anders gefragt, gerne auch per PN damit es hier nicht im Off Topic ausufert, in welchen Punkte Naiv?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. August 2021)

Mir geht es immer gut wenn ich solche Formate schaue, da fühle ich mich gleich wieder besser  
Wenn ich mich zum Affen mache dann weil ich es möchte, aber nie weil ich es (finanziell) muss, das ist ein großer Unterschied  
Solch ein Format kann das eigene Image nie aufwerten, es bleibt beim Publikum immer nur der Dreck hängen


----------



## andyblub (13. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gerade - beleidigen, schlecht über andere zu reden, andere verhöhnen und abwerten, *um sich selbst aufzuwerten und irgendwie besser zu fühlen* - das ist doch die Absicht dieses Formates, genau diese negativen Seiten hervorzukitzeln.



(Promi-) Big Brother habe ich nie geschaut, jedoch einige andere dieser "Reality Star-Formate". Der Reiz dieser zeitintensiveren Formen für den Zuschauer ist vor allem, dass der Vorhang irgendwann fällt und der Mensch hinter dem Profi wieder auftaucht, da niemand über mehrere Tage bei schwierigsten Bedingungen, Nahrungsentzug etc. dauerhaft "seine Rolle spielt". 
Die Realität kann besser (sympathisch, natürlich, hilfsbereit) oder eben schlechter ausfallen (intrigant, keifig, unkollegial). Nehmen wir Melanie Müller im Dschungelcamp vor einigen Jahren. Sie dürfte für viele eine sehr positive Erscheinung gewesen sein, da sie entgegen der Erwartungen einfach als ein nettes Mädel herüberkam, dazu noch ein Teamplayer, der sich für andere einsetzte und Sportsgeist/Motivation mitbringt. 

Negative Beispiele gibts genauso (möchte jetzt niemanden nennen), wo "Promis" (ich bin mir des Euphemismuses dieses Begriffs sehr bewusst) mit eher positivem Image sich als unkollegial, faul und schlicht ätzend herausstellten (TV-Köche spielen in dieser Kategorie gefühlt oben mit ).

Im Gegenzug ist für den Promi natürlich von Bedeutung, in diesem Segment Fuß zu fassen. Wir wissen ja mittlerweile, dass der Trash-TV-Mikrokosmus eine Art Familienzirkus ist. Man wandert von einem Format zum nächsten. Big Brother, Dschungel, Promi Shopping, Promi Kochen, irgendeine 80/90/00er Show, Promi Quizzes, Tanzsendung, eine sinnlose Samstagsabendshow mit ein wenig Small Talk und doofen Spielchen moderiert von den Ewiggleichen Gastgebern. Wenn man dort einmal drin ist und ordentlich mitschwimmt, dürfte das mithilfe der ganzen medialen Aufmerksamkeit (Prominachrichten in TV, Magazine, Onlinemedien) für ein mehr als gutes Auskommen genügen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (13. August 2021)

Moin Zusammen, 

Ich oute mich jetzt auch mal als großer Fan des Unterschichten Fernsehns. Tagsüber darf ich mich beruflich mit vielen Ernsten Themen beschäftigen, und da tut es gut sich Abends einfach mal seicht berieseln zulassen. Abseits davon ist es natürlich auch immer interessant zu schauen ob die Promis sich so verhalten wie gedacht oder ob sie einen positiv negativ überraschen. Andy hat das ja sehr schön beschrieben.

Ergänzend muss man aber auch das Big Brother seit 21 Jahren läuft und jeder der bei so einem Format als "Promi" oder "Normi" mitmacht weiß doch mittlerweile sehr genau worauf er sich da einlässt. Und die werden dafür auch gut bezahlt bei Promi Big Brother bewegen sich die Honorare irgendwo zischen 25 und 300k€ für 3 Wochen Arbeit, zusätzlich gibts noch die Chance 100k€ zu gewinnen und wenn man nicht komplett versagt kann man da noch länger Kapital draus schlagen. 

Da muss man jetzt kein übermäßiges Mitleid haben.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eskalieren
> wo ist hartmut?
> der hering
> 
> ich guck und der ist nicht da.,





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir Norddeutschen sind ja bekannt ,
> er bekommt Mecker


Da bin ich ja wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eskalieren
> wo ist hartmut?
> der hering
> 
> ich guck und der ist nicht da.,


Ich habe gestern geschwächelt


----------



## SimonHL (13. August 2021)

es ist doch scheißegal,ob man diese art des fernsehens mag oder nicht.wer es nicht mag,kuckt den kram einfach nicht.babs kann man mehr als genug bei youtube oder sonstwo begaffen.
aber so manche kommentare ... boah ey ....lasst den alten säcken doch die hoffnung,babs irgendwann mal naggich zu sehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Hering 58  ihn auch, er wollte ja eigentlich.
> 
> Mal besser genau aufs Studiopublikum achten...


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

Da ist sie:








						Babs Kijewski: Bekannte Anglerin bei „Promi Big Brother“ - BLINKER
					

Babs Kijewski ist in der deutschen Angelszene gut bekannt. Nun wagt sie ein untypisches Experiment und nimmt an der Reality-Show „Promi Big Brother“ teil.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eskalieren
> wo ist hartmut?
> der hering
> 
> ich guck und der ist nicht da.,


Heute Abend vielleicht?


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute Abend vielleicht?


da kommt aber echt ein besseres Format , da nehmen ja schon fast Norddeutsche teil,-)))


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Frauen sind nie winzig! Sie sind in dieser Größe wunderbar handlich...


Kleine Frauen sind wie Delikatessen, die sind auch klein. also auf das beste Reduziert


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Neues aus der LateNight: Der Glatzenmann hält Babs für einen Maulwurf vom Sender und hat peinlich& plump versucht sie zu verhören. Sein Verdachtsmoment: Sie spräche zu perfekt. Babs hat souverän gekontert, und hat irgendwas, habe nicht genau verstanden, als 'Scheixxe' bezeichnet.
> Die Kommentaturen (inkl. K. Loth, die bei ihr auf Esoterikerin oder Physiotherapeutin als Beruf getippt hatte) halten Babs für freundlich und authentisch.


Da hab ich ja noch richtig was verpasst! Muss zugeben, dass ich gestern schon auf der Couch eingeschlafen bin. Hab gleich nach der normalen Show ausgeschaltet. Vielleicht zeigen sie davon heute auch noch was. Allerdings startet Promi Big Brother heut erst um 23 Uhr. Das ist übel. 

Das Trash TV zeigt uns eigentlich sehr gut, dass das Gute immer gewinnt. Lästernde, anstrengende Promis werden bestraft, die Guten werden belohnt oder zumindest in Ruhe gelassen. Daniela Büchner hat sich gestern noch recht unangenehm mit ihrem narzisstischen Verhalten hervorgetan und schon hat der Zuschauer sie in die Raumstation befördert. 

Im vergangenen Jahr Promi Big Brother (ja, ich hab´s da auch geguckt) haben sich besonders Ikke Hüftgold und Werner Hansch mit ihrem korrekten und ruhigen Verhalten unter all den Streithähnen hervorgetan. Tatsächlich hat Ikke Hüftgold, ich hätte es ihm vorab nicht zugetraut, sowas wie einen gesunden Menschenverstand mitgebracht. Werner Hansch hat von seinen Spielschulden erzählt. Könnte und wird natürlich auch berechnend gewesen sein, aber er wirkte dabei trotzdem sehr authentisch und sympathisch und der Zuschauer hat ihn das Format gewinnen lassen. Würde also sagen, dass Trash TV nicht nur schwachsinnig ist. Der Zuschauer erkennt schlechtes menschliches Verhalten und urteilt eigentlich immer gerecht.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

Heute kommt Promi Big Brother erst um 23 Uhr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute kommt Promi Big Brother erst um 23 Uhr.


Ich Heute nicht-
du mußt die Stellung halten.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Ich schalt auf jeden Fall rein fraglich ob ichs durchhalte. Wie gesagt, gestern hat dieser Unangenehme Glatzenmann Babs ungeschickt auf den Zahn gefühlt. Der rebelliert auch immer gegen Jörgdräger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

der hat wohl kein haar am kopf -
mache ihn fertig mini-
der soll unsere Babs in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich Heute nicht-
> du mußt die Stellung halten.


Ich werde mal rein gucken, aber bis zum Schluss das weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal rein gucken, aber bis zum Schluss das weiß ich noch nicht.


Das ist OK-
brauche Morgen Berichte-
Ende.


----------



## Oanga83 (13. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hohes Konfliktpotenzial - der Roland würde den Wilde mal tüchtig zusammenblasen - Wilde ist in Rolands Welt nämlich nur ein Mietmaul,
> 
> weil er gummitechnisch Nix auf die Reihe bekommen hat !
> 
> ...


Aber die Technik bringts, siehe Tobi Ekvall


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

Es geht wieder los Promi Big Brother


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Oha, Babs war gleich in einer C+R Diskussion. Sie sieht auch etwas erschöpft aus.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Und die Missus hat als ersten Big Brother Eindruck kurz vorm Einschlafen dieses widerwärtige Gespräch von den beiden Honks und Melanie Müller mitgekriegt.
Die Sendung steht jetzt bei ihr aufm Index.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, Babs war gleich in einer C+R Diskussion. Sie sieht auch etwas erschöpft aus.


Oder besser gesagt ziemlich fertig und hundemüde. Kann mir vorstellen das das enge eingesperrt sein mit so vielen Leuten ihr schwerfällt, ist ja auch ne Anglereigenschaft die frische Luft und die freie Weite Natur am Wasser genießen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2021)

Ich würde für Babsi auch einmal anrufen !


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich würde für Babsi auch einmal anrufen !


Wollt ich auch gestern schon. Heute werd ichs tun.
Oha Dani Büchner scheint rausgegangen zu sein. 
Edit: ich irrte es war Mimi soundso.


----------



## yukonjack (13. August 2021)

Wie verzweifelt muss ein Mensch sein um bei so einem Scheiß mit zu machen.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Hihihi wie Jörg und Dani sich streiten wer in der Rsucherksbine schlafen darf.
Beide tarnen als Opfergsng, dabei ists die einzige Möglichkeit auf ein bissel Privatheit


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wie verzweifelt muss ein Mensch sein um bei so einem Scheiß mit zu machen.


Ich glaube die lieben das und denken sich nichts dabei.


----------



## yukonjack (13. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube die lieben das und denken sich nichts dabei.


Und ich glaube, die sind einfach nur fertig mit der Welt.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

Alarm alarm Wir haben Biss! Babs ist beim Duell dabei!


----------



## yukonjack (13. August 2021)

Manchmal schäme ich mich, ich habe keine Tattoos, habe keine Schönheitsoperationen, hab kein Botox in der Fresse und bin nicht schwul. Ja, ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.(aber ein ganz guter Angler)


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Manchmal schäme ich mich, ich habe keine Tattoos, habe keine Schönheitsoperationen, hab kein Botox in der Fresse und bin nicht schwul. Ja, ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.(aber ein ganz guter Angler)


Schätze, Du bist auch ohne Botox ein ganz netter Kerl.


----------



## yukonjack (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, Du bist auch ohne Botox ein ganz netter Kerl.


Danke


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (14. August 2021)

Heut hat Babs wenigstens mal einen wirklich großen Auftritt.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Heut hat Babs wenigstens mal einen wirklich großen Auftritt.


Das Vorgehen des blauen Teams wirkt mehr klug als das des weissen Teams.
Babs stapelt die Bälle wunderbar überlegt. Ohne Zweifel eine Lehre aus ihrer Erfahrung mit der Boillie Angelei


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Coool Babs hats gerockt, und darf in die Goodlife-Planetengrupe. Mal sehen wie sie sich dort einlebt. Immerhin kann sie jetzt ein Stück Himmel und Kunstrasen sehen. Und der Pool ist ja auch ne Art Gewässer.


----------



## yukonjack (14. August 2021)

Gut`s Nächtle


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. August 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir mit deinem Beitrag überwiegend überein. Mir ist bewusst, wie ekelhaft dieses Format ist.
> Aber rechtfertigt es das, sich selbst so zu verhalten?
> 
> Aber anders gefragt, gerne auch per PN damit es hier nicht im Off Topic ausufert, in welchen Punkte Naiv?



Ist gelöscht - sorry.

R.S.


----------



## degl (14. August 2021)

Ohweh..........wer im "Container" landet muß auf die Müllabfuhr achten................

gruß degl


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Heute um 20:15 Uhr wieder Promi Big Brother.  
​


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute um 20:15 Uhr wieder Promi Big Brother.
> ​


Nabend. Gestern hat unsere Anglerin ja beim Duell voll abgeräumt und durfte daher in die Luxusgruppe. Mal sehen wie es ihr dort ergeht. Es sind weniger Leute und mehr Herren als Damen im Gegensatz zur Raumstationsgruppe. Das könnte sich positiv für Babs auswirken.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Ah die Damen spekulieren über Babs Alter.
Oje Babs erzählt persönliche Dinge aus ihrer Vergangenheit.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah die Damen spekulieren über Babs Alter.
> Oje Babs erzählt persönliche Dinge aus ihrer Vergangenheit.


Und dass sie Harmonie liebt. 
Ich kenn sie ja nicht persönlich, aber in den langen Jahren, in denen ich sie in ihren Videos oder als Moderatorin und Referee beim YPC oder Profliga verfolge, nehme ich sie durchweg als erfrischend und sehr positiv wahr. 
Da knirschen mir auch regelmäßig hier im AB die Zähne, wenn sich der ein oder andere erlaubt über sie zu urteilen oder schlecht zu reden. 
Dass sie angeln kann und vielseitig in ihrer Angelei ist hat sie mehrfach gezeigt. 
Wir Angler können froh sein, solch eine Anglerin in der Öffentlichkeit zu haben.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Oje, Babs hat die Selbstdarstellung vom Glatzenmann unterbrochen und ihn gestreichelt. Jetzt macht er ihr ne Riesenszene.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

ADAC oder adhs oder so


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da knirschen mir auch regelmäßig hier im AB die Zähne, wenn sich der ein oder andere erlaubt über sie zu urteilen oder schlecht zu reden.


Ja, und was das dann im Dauerfeuer anrichten kann hat sie ja geschildert. Ich glaube viele viele Frauen, vielleicht die meisten haben wegen diesem Gewichts und Figurmist grosses Leid.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Ich guck nicht wie ein Psycho


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich guck nicht wie ein Psycho


Ja offenbar war die Reaktion von ähh Paco nicht persönlich gemeint, sondern der Ärmste eskaliert gerade in alle Richtungen


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Äh, also... ähh.. Babs Offenbar kennt sie sich nicht nur mit Angeln aus. Als eher Prüderie Mensch bin ich etwas schockiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich würde für Babsi auch einmal anrufen !


Sie hat die Nr. 18.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sie hat die Nr. 18.


Danke Hartmut!
Man muss beim Anrufen verflixt aufpassen, weil manchmal auch diejenigen per Telefon gewählt werden denen schlechtes widerfahren soll.

Aber Babs Braucht jede Stimme von uns, die übrigen Zuschauer kennen sie nicht und wissen nix vom Angeln.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2021)

Ich würde ja für alles die Marlene wählen...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Dann bist du raus.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Babs darf heute Einkaufen.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Babs muss einkaufen 60sek Stresstest. 100% wird sie es meistern


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Oh und hat gleich ne Ansage gemacht. Sehr gut


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Oha weia, die Ärmste. Aber gut gemacht, u essen ist da.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> gleich ne Ansage gemacht


Mega. 
Da war auch direkt Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Und Mais mitgenommen. Guter Köder


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mega.
> Da war auch direkt Ruhe im Karton.


Geht nicht anders. Sie hats mehrfach mit Ausreden lassen versucht, oder sich in Gesprächssituationen entschuldigt oder all die anderen Dinge die normale Menschen tun um sich zu verständigen. Wurde nur unterbrochen ignoriert oder überschrieen.
Da kann man sich nur mit nem rhetorischen Cattle Prod verständigen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

sooo lanngsamm hab ich Angst vor Euch.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sooo lanngsamm hab ich Angst vor Euch.


Vor und hinter dem Bildschirm: Diese Sendung macht Menschen zu reissenden Bestien...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sooo lanngsamm hab ich Angst vor Euch.


Brauchst du nicht, wir sind nur für Babs


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht, wir sind nur für Babs


OK


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Aber ohne Flax, also was mir wirklich bei Babs auffällt, auch wenn sie so aufgedreht und manchmal lustig zerstreut wirkt, ich glaub sie hat unter der guten Laune und dem vielen Lachen einen sehr scharfen, vmtl mathematisch orientierten Verstand. 
Bauzeichnerin gelernt, da brauchts Präzision und Rechenleistung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

3mal 7-
ist feiner Sand


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

So. Paco wird Babs nominieren, wette?


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> mathematisch orientierten Verstand


Muss man als Angler haben 
Wurfgewicht - Jigkopf + Köder = passt
Oder bei einem Waggler 6+2


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Muss man als Angler haben
> Wurfgewicht - Jigkopf + Köder = passt
> Oder bei einem Waggler 6+2


Herrje, ich bin auch Angler, und ich verliere am Beginn jeder Session vor dem ersten Auswurf 1-2 Stunden, bis freundliche Spaziergänger vorbeikommen, und mich in die richtige Richtung drehen


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So. Paco wird Babs nominieren, wette?


wette -
ich kann auch babs ein fisch an haken stecken.


----------



## Floma (14. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ohne Flax, also was mir wirklich bei Babs auffällt, auch wenn sie so aufgedreht und manchmal lustig zerstreut wirkt, ich glaub sie hat unter der guten Laune und dem vielen Lachen einen sehr scharfen, vmtl mathematisch orientierten Verstand.
> Bauzeichnerin gelernt, da brauchts Präzision und Rechenleistung.


Nicht unbedingt. Je nachdem, wie und wo man die Ausbildung gemacht hat und wie man sich anschließend im Berufsaltag entwickelt, ist das ein ziemlicher "Hausfrauen"-Job. Einem pedantischen Menschen würde ich aber sofort zum Beruf raten, das passt garantiert.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

Heute ist Rafi raus.


----------



## Minimax (14. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute ist Rafi raus.


Ich hab gar kein klares Bild von ihm. 
Interessant was Babs so macht, angekommen ist sie. Der Stationswechselnist ziemlich überraschend. Und offenbar- aber das sit nur ne Moemntaufnahme- scheint sie sich gut mit dieser Müller-Personnzu verstehen, überraschend gut. Mal sehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. August 2021)

Komme gerade von Swim, schlecht gelaunt weil ein Abriss und sonst nix, nix und nochmal nix   und dann faseln die im TV über das Zsa Zsa Gabor Alter von Babs


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. August 2021)

Oh man ... 16 Seiten voll Kommentare zu jemandem den ich erstmal googlen musste um zu Wissen wer es ist... 
Sehr "Prominent"  ^^


----------



## JottU (14. August 2021)

Ham se den nun schon mal was gefangen?


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Oh man ... 16 Seiten voll Kommentare zu jemandem den ich erstmal googlen musste um zu Wissen wer es ist...
> Sehr "Prominent"  ^^


Naja. als internetnutzender und z.B. im AB-Forum postender Angler zu erklären, nie was von Frau Kijewski gehört zu haben, geht ja schon ein bisserl in Richtung Koketterie,


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Naja. als internetnutzender und z.B. im AB-Forum postender Angler zu erklären, nie was von Frau Kijewski gehört zu haben, geht ja schon ein bisserl in Richtung Koketterie,


kenne die echt nicht  für promis interessiere ich mich nur wenns mal nacktbilder von denen gab 
naja ich guck auch kein tv ^^


----------



## DenizJP (15. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Muss man als Angler haben
> Wurfgewicht - Jigkopf + Köder = passt
> Oder bei einem Waggler 6+2



He!!


zum Thema: ist schon auffällig, dass eine Nachricht zu Big Brother und einer weiblichen Anglerin in Windeseile 17 Seiten füllt... ^^


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> He!!


 
Hab dich doch lieb DenizJP


----------



## Werner80 (15. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Mit ihrer unvergleichlichen Energie und dem enormen Wiedererkennungswert zieht Babs Kijewski bei Big Brother ein.*
> 
> ...


Muß das wirklich sein? Bisher hab ich ihre Videos gern gesehen. Manche Menschen machen echt alles für Geld.


----------



## DUSpinner (15. August 2021)

Werner80 schrieb:


> Muß das wirklich sein? Bisher hab ich ihre Videos gern gesehen. Manche Menschen machen echt alles für Geld.


Fast jeder Mensch ist leider käuflich. 
Sie wird als Werbeikone in der Angelszene nicht das dicke Geld verdienen und Angeln in der Form wie sie es betreibt, kostet einiges. Wenn sie in dieser Vojeur Show mehr bekommt als in vielen Monaten oder gar ein paar Jahren in ihrem derzeitigen Status,  kann ich sie auch im Anbetracht ihres Alter ein wenig verstehen. Ich würde es jedoch selbst nicht machen, nicht nur weil mich fast keiner kennt...


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Babs neueste Abenteuer. Mal sehen


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Ah, einige Babsszenen. Voller Guter Laune verstößt sie gegen die heiligen Frühstücksregeln. Sehr gut! 
Hahaha, und als sie der unerträglichen* Müllerperson einige Anzüglichkeiten Zuruf, sit diese bereits wieder gut gelaunt.

*unerträglich. Unerträglich. Un-er-träg-lich.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

Ich bin echt total überrascht, wie prominent Babs doch in der Sendung platziert wird. Das macht sie gut mit der Sendezeit. Hätt ich nie gedacht am Anfang.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich bin echt total überrascht, wie prominent Babs doch in der Sendung platziert wird. Das macht sie gut mit der Sendezeit. Hätt ich nie gedacht am Anfang.


Ja, aber sie ist ja auch offen und aktiv, und druckst nicht verhuscht herum. 
Ich bin auch sicher das sie uns Angler noch mehrfach und vielfältig überraschen wird.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

Alle dort werden die kleine Anglerin unterschätzen. Aber Babs ist schon auch ganz Medienprofi. Merkt man schon


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Alle dort werden die kleine Anglerin unterschätzen. Aber Babs ist schon auch ganz Medienprofi. Merkt man schon


Ja, sie beherrscht die gesamte Klaviatur, hat sich ja schon angedeutet. Aber mal sehen welche Töne sie anschlägt.
Ich hab bereits ne ganz gewagte These, werd mich aber diesbezüglich noch in Schweigen hüllen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, sie beherrscht die gesamte Klaviatur, hat sich ja schon angedeutet. Aber mal sehen welche Töne sie anschlägt.
> Ich hab bereits ne ganz gewagte These, werd mich aber diesbezüglich noch in Schweigen hüllen.


Ich Merk, dass ich sie überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann. Muss ich jetzt erstmal noch auf mich wirken lassen. Aber ich bin definitiv überrascht, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich Merk, dass ich sie überhaupt nicht einschätzen kann. Muss ich jetzt erstmal noch auf mich wirken lassen. Aber ich bin definitiv überrascht, wie sich das entwickelt.


Ja, ich spüre ebenfalls leichte Irritationen. Eine Babs die über Kunstködermodelle und Boilliesorten referiert lässt sich auf jeden Fsll leichter und harmloser in mein antiquiertes androzentrisches Weltbild einpassen, als eine Babs die Unglaubliches Geheim- und Spezialwissen über ...ähm..  _andere_ _Themen_ offenbart.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Daniela Büchner über Babs:
"Diese Babsi... oder Trixie-Roxy oder wie sie sich nennt.."


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Daniela Büchner über Babs:
> "Diese Babsi... oder Trixie-Roxy oder wie sie sich nennt.."


Die Büchnerin ist so ne ekelhafte und böse Frau. Find ich schon respektlos so über jemanden zu reden.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Büchnerin ist so ne ekelhafte und böse Frau.


Ist sie in allen Formaten und auf allen Kanälen. Ich kenne sie vom Djungelcamp. Missgünstig, konfliktschürend und vor allem hochmanipulativ. Ein sehr unangenehmer Mensch. Selbst Mrs. Minimax konnte kein gutes Haar an ihr finden


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Oha, Babs angelt seit 25 oder 26 Jahren. Interessant.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

Spielt Babs dann jetzt die Seltsame? Soll es so Aufmerksamkeit geben? Ich überleg grad, ob sie auf ihren Social Media Kanälen auch so ist.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Spielt Babs dann jetzt die Seltsame?


Ich glaube ja, als Generalrichtung. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen das sie ebenfalls Optionen in Richtung Kümmererin/Trösterin und natürlich Sexihexi bereithält, je nach Situation.

Die Seltsam/Nerd Richtung ist relativ naheliegend aufgrund der "Exotik" ihres Berufes. Und mutatis mutandis, liegt ihr vielleicht auch


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oha, Babs angelt seit 25 oder 26 Jahren. Interessant.


Jetzt hätte ein Schlauberger gefragt, mit wieviel Jahren sie angefangen hat. 
Was wäre dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ein Schlauberger gefragt, mit wieviel Jahren sie angefangen hat.
> Was wäre dabei rausgekommen?


Nix! Absolut nix! Es wird wirklich wie ein Staatsgeheimnis behandelt.


----------



## Minimax (15. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt hätte ein Schlauberger gefragt, mit wieviel Jahren sie angefangen hat.
> Was wäre dabei rausgekommen?


Also, da es ja früher oder später doch Thema wird, und ein unsensibler grober Tropf ja doch mal als erster in den Ring springen muss mach ichs jetzt.
Ich schätze Babs Alter um 35Jahre herum, plusminus ein paar Lenze.
Ich basiere das auf den Nahaufnahmen aus der Sendung, deren Merkmale sich gut mit Kolleginnen und Bekannten aus dieser Altersklasse in Deckung bringen lassen. Ich will da aber nicht ins Detail gehen.

Die 25 Jahre Angelei sind nur ein scheinbarer Widerspruch, denn wir alle wissen es und pflegen es so zu tun den Beginn unserer Angelei an die früheste Erinnerung als I-Dötzchen mit Opi am Karpfenteich zu datieren, schätze als Vollblutanglerin wirds Babs ähnlich halten.
Dann wären wir bei ca. 9-10 Jahren als Beginn ihrer anglerischen Sozialisation, kein unrealistische Alter dafür.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. August 2021)

Ich würd Babs auf mindestens 40 schätzen. Wenn ich nett bin, dann auf Ende 30 irgendwas.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. August 2021)

Also mit eurer Aussage von 25 Jahren Angelerfahrung und in einem anderen Interview mit den gleichen Angaben hat sie 1996 mit dem Angeln angefangen. Und zwar ist sie durch ihren ersten Freund zum Angeln gekommen, soll aber nicht lange angehalten haben mit dem Freund.  Wenn sie da 14 war ( frühreif ), dann wäre sie heute 39, der Verdacht das sie älter ist erhärtet sich mit der Vermutung, mit 14 gehe ich nicht unbedingt Angeln. Aber wer weiß.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. August 2021)

Was, - ist die schon 14? Viel wird sie dann nicht mehr wachsen.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich würd Babs auf mindestens 40 schätzen. Wenn ich nett bin, dann auf Ende 30 irgendwas.





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Also mit eurer Aussage von 25 Jahren Angelerfahrung und in einem anderen Interview mit den gleichen Angaben hat sie 1996 mit dem Angeln angefangen. Und zwar ist sie durch ihren ersten Freund zum Angeln gekommen, soll aber nicht lange angehalten haben mit dem Freund.  Wenn sie da 14 war ( frühreif ), dann wäre sie heute 39, der Verdacht das sie älter ist erhärtet sich mit der Vermutung, mit 14 gehe ich nicht unbedingt Angeln. Aber wer weiß.


Im Lichte dieser Posts habe ich sie dann zu jung geschätzt. Ich würde mich dann aber anschließen, Hechts Rechnung ist bestechend, und Rebecca kann das Alter von Frauen sicher besser einschätzen.

Ich würde mich also der Hohen Datierung Ende 30-Amgang 40 anschließen.

Ich wäre sehr auf Mrs. Minimax Einschätzung gespannt, die ist aber wegen dem hässlichen Poolgespräch hinsichtlich der Sendung gespooked.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Aber man kanns drehen wie man will: Wie man sieht, war die Sache mit dem geheimen Alter ein sehr geschickter Schachzug der klugen Babs.


----------



## Floma (16. August 2021)

Bild titelt:
SEX-OFFENSIVE BEI „PROMI BIG BROTHER
Melanie Müller baggert Babs an

Die Damen wissen schon, wie man sich ins Gespräch bringt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2021)

Wie alt Babs am Ende auch immer sein mag, mit Ende 30 oder Anfang 40 liegt man wohl nicht ganz verkehrt. 
Selbst Balearische Könige tricksen übrigens von Zeit zu Zeit, wenn es um ihr Alter geht. 
https://www.n-tv.de/leute/Juergen-Drews-schummelte-beim-Alter-article22738809.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2021)

PBB= ganz übler


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (16. August 2021)

Nach Betrachtung von Hals,Hände und Dekoltee tippt meine Frau auf 40-44 Jahre 
Aber egal wie alt sie auch ist, alles Richtig gemacht, sie ist im Gespräch und das ist der Sinn eines solchen Formates
Schließlich möchte man Folgeaufträge, beziehungsweise weitere Auftritte


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Nach Betrachtung von Hals,Hände und Dekoltee tippt meine Frau auf 40-44 Jahre
> Aber egal wie alt sie auch ist, alles Richtig gemacht, sie ist im Gespräch und das ist der Sinn eines solchen Formates
> Schließlich möchte man Folgeaufträge, beziehungsweise weitere Auftritte



Was 25 Jahre Sonnenstudi...ääh Angelerfahrung eben so ausmachen.
Vielleicht bekommt Babs im Anschluss an das Promi Big Brother ja einen Vertrag als Werbegesicht für Fisherman's Friend?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> PBB= ganz übler



Es heißt die Mousse au Chocolat, nicht der Mousse au Chocolat.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich halte mich da bei Schätzungen des Alters von Babs zurück.
Vor vielen Jahren schätzte ich mal eine 27jährige auf über 40 - war nicht so gut  .

Gruß 

Lajos (der grundsätzlich bei Frauen keinerlei Angaben zum Alter mehr macht)


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. August 2021)

Wie man sieht, hat sie mit ihrer Geheimnistuerei ja schon etwas erreicht. Man macht sich Gedanken...43, 44 kommt wohl hin, Solarium und Farbtöpfchen können viel kaschieren. Viel interresanter fand ich ihre Ausführungen zu weiblichen Orjasmen, da hab ich doch mal kurz die Ohren gespitzt .


----------



## Fruehling (16. August 2021)

Konnte man nach ein oder zwei Tagen des Aufenthalts noch Hoffnung haben, daß sich die ganze, oft so aufgesetzte Fassade des unnatürlichen Lachens nebst Heidi Klum-liker Frisur und ebensolchem Getue dauerhaft zu einem wirklich frischen und vor allem natürlichen Auftritt entwickelt, wurde Frau Kijewski mittlerweile offensichtlich von der eigenen Vergangenheit eingeholt.


Memo an Babs: Das ist doppelt bitter, da Du das grundsätzlich nie nötig hattest und immer noch nicht hast! Sei einfach, wie Du bleibst, nämlich natürlich und positiv ohne jede Art der Künstelei. Und vor allem, bleib bei deinen so ganz unkünstlichen Fingernägeln! Welch eine Wohltat anzuschauen im Kreise der anderen "Frauen"!

Den Wettbewerb magst Du schon deshalb nicht gewinnen, who cares? Dein Gewinn wäre ein anderer, viel wertvollerer...


----------



## ollidi (16. August 2021)

Haben die Mädels sich da gerade wirklich gegenseitig an den Möp*** rumgefummelt?

Ok... Bin wieder bei TBBT...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. August 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich’s grad richtig verstanden hab. Babs hat sich die Brüste machen lassen. Ansonsten tritt sie heut im Spiel an. Sonst alles ruhig an der Front.

ollidi Hast du das mit den Brüsten richtig verstanden?


----------



## ollidi (16. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Hast du das mit den Brüsten richtig verstanden?


Vielleicht hat mir ja ein wenig Kontext gefehlt, aber als ich da gerade hingezappt habe, hat diese Melanie der Babs an den Möpsen gespielt.   
Aber das sie was machen lassen hat, habe ich auch so am Rande mitbekommen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. August 2021)

Es waren grad viele Hände an Brüsten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Das sie sich die Brüste machen lassen hat, sieht man(n) doch sofort, das hab ich als Kenner schon lange gewusst


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich’s grad richtig verstanden hab. Babs hat sich die Brüste machen lassen. Ansonsten tritt sie heut im Spiel an. Sonst alles ruhig an der Front.
> 
> ollidi Hast du das mit den Brüsten richtig verstanden?


Puh, gut ich konnt mich grad erst zuschalten.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das sie sich die Brüste machen lassen hat, sieht man(n) doch sofort, das hab ich als Kenner schon lange gewusst


Ich hab als Frau auch schon drüber nachgedacht und hab schon mal genauer hingesehen, wollte es mir aber erst noch bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das sie sich die Brüste machen lassen hat, sieht man(n) doch sofort, das hab ich als Kenner schon lange gewusst



Wobei man natürlich nicht nur nach Äußerlichkeiten gehen sollte und auch solchen Frauen eine Chance geben muss.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich hab als Frau auch schon drüber nachgedacht und hab schon mal genauer hingesehen, wollte es mir aber erst noch bestätigen lassen.


Das mit dem Alter bekommen wir auch noch raus


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich nicht nur nach Äußerlichkeiten gehen sollte und auch solchen Frauen eine Chance geben muss.


Hallo? Bei mir hat jede Frau die Chance respektvoll behandelt zu werden  ähh, eigentlich sogar jeder Mensch, auch die mit künstlichen Körperteilen  zur Not sogar Iron Man


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Wie seltsam. Fast alles in der Sendung aushalten, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Aber die Rapperei bereitet mir Schmerzen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Alter bekommen wir auch noch raus


Die Herleitung von Hecht100+ ist am plausibelsten. Ich glaub, weiter kommen wir mit dem Alter nicht. Die Twitter Community recherchiert auch schon und die haben noch nix raus. Und wenn die nicht gleich die Geburtsurkunde präsentieren, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wer’s sonst raus bekommt.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Omein Gott, die Frage war sooo unfair!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das sie sich die Brüste machen lassen hat, sieht man(n) doch sofort...



Vielleicht ist an meiner Theorie ja doch etwas dran?
Also dass Babs nicht immer schon Babs war.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist an meiner Theorie ja doch etwas dran?
> Also dass Babs nicht immer schon Babs war.


Egal, Hauptsache sie macht ne gute Figur


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2021)

Babs hat sich wacker geschlagen.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Wird heute eigentlich wieder jemand rausgewählt, und wie kann man verhindern das es Babs ist?


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wird heute eigentlich wieder jemand rausgewählt, und wie kann man verhindern das es Babs ist?


Anrufen , für die Nr. 18.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Babs bleibt noch


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

So Gitta Sachs hat Babs nominiert!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Ina ist doof


----------



## Floma (16. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Herleitung von Hecht100+ ist am plausibelsten. Ich glaub, weiter kommen wir mit dem Alter nicht. Die Twitter Community recherchiert auch schon und die haben noch nix raus. Und wenn die nicht gleich die Geburtsurkunde präsentieren, dann weiß ich auch nicht, wer’s sonst raus bekommt.


Die muss doch irgendwann auf irgendeine Schule gegangen sein. Kann mal bitte jemand in Berlin ein paar Plakate aufhängen um nach Klassenkameraden zu fahnden?


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Das war knapp, 2mal nominiert


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Ich nomeniere dich


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich nomeniere dich


Bitte nicht, ich will noch etwas im AB bleiben


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Herr Mini,
ich möchte Dich im AB nicht missen.
Dein für immer Sir nobbi

lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Moin Micha,
bist auch noch da  liebe grüße an Mo.

Abba er hat eine schöne Wortwahl die ich sehr schätze.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

Der Pascalboy hat mir wirklich ein bisschen leid getan, als er so bitterlich geweint hat. Er hat aber auch einen Unsinn zusammen fabuliert, und er kam eben später hinzu. Das macht mir auch bei unserer Babs etwas Sorgen.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> bist auch noch da  liebe grüße an Mo.
> 
> Abba er hat eine schöne Wortwahl die ich sehr schätze.


Hi Nobby,Mo hat grade die Segel gestrichen......Wecker 4:40 und so...............ABBA bevor ich das TV einschalte...............soviel Titten passen nicht auf meinen Bildschirm!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Hi Nobby,Mo hat grade die Segel gestrichen......Wecker 4:40 und so...............ABBA bevor ich das TV einschalte...............soviel Titten passen nicht auf meinen Bildschirm!


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2021)

Habe mal 7 Jahre im Saunebereich gearbeitet,das stumpft etwas ab!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Habe mal 7 Jahre im Saunebereich gearbeitet,das stumpft etwas ab!!!


Alles klar,
hab die Terrasse gebaut.
kannst bist zu den Mandeln gucken.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2021)

Wo haste die gebaut?...........................frage für nen Freund.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Bangkirai Terrassendielen

in Kaltenkirchen.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2021)

Unsere Terrasse habe ich auch mit Bangkirai gebaut..........in der nähe von Altenkirchen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2021)

Mit einer guten Treppe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Dieses Big,
entwickelt sich noch


----------



## Tricast (17. August 2021)

Nachdem Ihr so begeistert von der Sendung seid, musste ich gestern auch mal schauen. Wirklich eine tolle Sendung und ich kann Eure Begeisterung verstehen.   

Gruß Heinz


----------



## vonda1909 (17. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Schade aber auch, Babs hat sich gestern vor der Kamera ausgezogen, war schon nett anzusehen
> Aber anstatt mir so etwas anzuschauen würde ich auch viel lieber Campen


Wenn sich eine beim Camping auszieht  ist es meine Frau  dafür brauch ich nicht einmal WLAN.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (17. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine beim Camping auszieht  ist es meine Frau  dafür brauch ich nicht einmal WLAN.


Ich wusste nicht das wir die gleich Frau teilen


----------



## thanatos (17. August 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Die muss doch irgendwann auf irgendeine Schule gegangen sein. Kann mal bitte jemand in Berlin ein paar Plakate aufhängen um nach Klassenkameraden zu fahnden?


ganz ehrlich länger als eine Minute habe ich Big B noch nie gesehen -
Euer rumgerate um die Kleene ist aber ganz lustig - für mich - 
allet unter 60 ist junget Jemüse - ick bin doch nich pädofiel oder so wat


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache sie macht ne gute Figur



Boobs Kijewski


----------



## yukonjack (17. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist an meiner Theorie ja doch etwas dran?
> *Also dass Babs nicht immer schon Babs war*.


Daaaaass wollen wir doch nicht hoffen.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. August 2021)

Mist, - falscher Trot, schieb mal zu Fußball.

Hast Du ja schon selber da eingestellt.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist an meiner Theorie ja doch etwas dran?
> Also dass Babs nicht immer schon Babs war.





yukonjack schrieb:


> Daaaaass wollen wir doch nicht hoffen.



Mirdochegal. Babs ist Anglerin, und damit hat sie in Fremdmedien für mich automatisch God(dess)-Status.
Aber ich fürchte das wenns ans nominieren geht, sie auf nem wackligen Platz sitzt.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2021)

Promi Big Brother heute  um 23:00 Uhr


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Oh mein Gott,
ich bin auch auf Sat 1 gelandet.
Ansteckungsgefahr bei Euch.


----------



## vonda1909 (17. August 2021)

Alles mit Maske  dann bist du sicher


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

hab gerade bayern münchen,
da geht ohne


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott,
> ich bin auch auf Sat 1 gelandet.
> Ansteckungsgefahr bei Euch.


Sei unbesorgt. Wir wollen ehrlich sein- Die Begeisterung einiger von uns wird nicht von der Sendung gespiegelt.
man schleppt sich dahin durch die Wüste der Unappetitlichkeiten auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Babs-Oase.
ABER:
Sie ist unsere Anglerin. Und ich will in der Hölle schmoren, wenn ich den Moment verpasse, in dem sie meinen
Anruf braucht.
Würd ich auch für jeden Angler machen, der in diese Sendung geht.  Für die nächste Staffel würde ich mir wünschen
das "Sir Nobbi nobbi1962"& "hamburch-hartmut Hering 58"als gemeinsames Tag-Team in den Container gehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

ich verblöde noch-
mache die kiste aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt. Wir wollen ehrlich sein- Die Begeisterung einiger von uns wird nicht von der Sendung gespiegelt.
> man schleppt sich dahin durch die Wüste der Unappetitlichkeiten auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Babs-Oase.
> ABER:
> Sie ist unsere Anglerin. Und ich will in der Hölle schmoren, wenn ich den Moment verpasse, in dem sie meinen
> ...


Anrufen , für die Nr. 18.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Anrufen , für die Nr. 18.


ich hab gestern extra recherchiert, ich bin bereit. 
Gestern waren die Nomierungseinschläge schon ziemlich nah.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei unbesorgt. Wir wollen ehrlich sein- Die Begeisterung einiger von uns wird nicht von der Sendung gespiegelt.
> man schleppt sich dahin durch die Wüste der Unappetitlichkeiten auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Babs-Oase.
> ABER:
> Sie ist unsere Anglerin. Und ich will in der Hölle schmoren, wenn ich den Moment verpasse, in dem sie meinen
> ...


bin noch da;-)


----------



## angler1996 (17. August 2021)

Wie hat sie auch einTor geschossen oder doch das Gegenteil davon? 



Sorry;-))


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin noch da;-)


ist keine Schande wenn man nach nem langen harten Tag sich den Blödsinn nicht mehr antun mag.
Ich bin aber auch neugierig, weil Babs hat mich schon überrascht bisher. Die Altersfrage ist noch nicht
geklärt, dann die traurigen Sachen aus ihrer Jugend (ein Pfui über all die Figurkritiker), gestern die Sache
mit der Höhenangst, und keiner weiss ob Babs einen Liebsten hat. Und ich könnt mir vorstellen, das es
auch ne Liebste sein könnte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Ich brauch mal Babs,
sie fängt ein Fisch und macht ihn tot.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal Babs,
> sie fängt ein Fisch und macht ihn tot.


Ohne Babs bist du Schneider.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Ich Will Babs beim ABBA


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich Will Babs beim ABBA


Musst du sie Einladen und Abholen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

OK

A*ngler B*oard B*utt A*ngeln​
aral tanke an der veddel


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK
> 
> A*ngler B*oard B*utt A*ngeln​
> aral tanke an der veddel


Mit Babs.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich Will Babs beim ABBA


Dann müsst ihr sie mal anschreiben. Die ist ja kein Hollywood Star, sondern erreichbar, zumal ihre Fanbase in Deutschland liegt. Ist glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unrealistisch.

Ich würd gern mal mit Horst&Heinz angeln. Dann müsst ich auch nicht verlegen sein. wenn wir nix fangen bei ihrer lustigen Schreierei.  Und am Ende braten wir leckere Güstern mit Zitronenpfeffer und singen Opernlieder. Ich mag die Beiden.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Ouh, fuxx.
Babs hat gerade zugegeben, das sie Danni "Königin des Bösen" nicht kennt. Das heisst Krieg.


----------



## Floma (17. August 2021)

"Es tut mir leid, dass ihr Mann gestorben ist, aber ..."

So würde ich eher keinen Satz starten.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, fuxx.
> Babs hat gerade zugegeben, das sie Danni "Königin des Bösen" nicht kennt. Das heisst Krieg.


Babs ist damit nochmal schlagartig in meiner Sympathie-Skala gestiegen. Hat sie gut (unfreiwillig) gemacht. Die Büchnerin ist nicht das Zentrum des Universums. Müsste sie nur selber auch mal verstehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich verblöde noch-
> mache die kiste aus.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Büchnerin ist nicht das Zentrum des Universums.


Nein, aber sie ist die Klingonen. Man kann keine Neutralität, Abkommen, Status Quo mit ihr schliessen. Es geht nur totaler Konflikt oder totale Unterwerfung.
Die Pointe:
Im Falle der Unterwerfung ist von ihr aber keine Rücksichtnahme oder Schonung zu erwarten, sondern darin erkennt sie Schwäche und haut erst recht drauf.
Im echten Leben wüsste ich kein zivilisiertes Mittel gegen sie, aber dort trifft man Menschen ihrer speziellen Disposition auch selten.


----------



## Floma (17. August 2021)

Ich hab da gerade ein Altersdetail entdeckt. Ich konzentriere mich zwar seit rund 15 Jahre auf die Nahansicht einer Frau, ich finde aber ihre Oberschenkel sind für 40 zu stramm. Selbst ohne Kinder (mutmaßlich), wäre das ziemlich außergewöhnlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Mini Sehr geehrter Herr,

Status Quo-
immer noch


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie ist die Klingonen. Man kann keine Neutralität, Abkommen, Status Quo mit ihr schliessen. Es geht nur totaler Konflikt oder totale Unterwerfung.
> Die Pointe:
> Im Falle der Unterwerfung ist von ihr aber keine Rücksichtnahme oder Schonung zu erwarten, sondern darin erkennt sie Schwäche und haut erst recht drauf.
> Im echten Leben wüsste ich kein zivilisiertes Mittel gegen sie, aber dort trifft man Menschen ihrer speziellen Disposition auch selten.



Im Dschungelcamp ist sie mir gar nicht so extrem schlimm aufgefallen. Aber bei PBB kommt sie mir echt wie das Letzte vor. So ein böser, egoistischer und hinterfotziger Mensch. Bäh. Die stört sich natürlich extrem an Babs.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mini Sehr geehrter Herr,
> 
> Status Quo-
> immer noch


lieber Sir Nobbi,
würdet Ihr mir zuliebe einmal hier Blondie, Denis Denis auflegen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> lieber Sir Nobbi,
> würdet Ihr mir zuliebe einmal hier Blondie, Denis Denis auflegen?


Dein Wunsch--


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die stört sich natürlich extrem an Babs.


Die haut immer fest druff, auf den Schwächsten, Neuesten, die Person ohne Allianzen.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch--


DANKE!
  
Mini, Mini, avec tes yeux si bleus
Mini, Mini, Quand j'ai peche′ pour deux
Mini, Mini, Pour un baiser d'eternite'
Mini, Mini,  Je suis folle de toi
Mini, Mini,  Embrasse moi ce soir
Mini, Mini, Pour un baiser d′eternite


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Im echten Leben wüsste ich kein zivilisiertes Mittel gegen sie


Ignorieren?


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ignorieren?


oja, stimmt.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

oha, interessantes Würfelspiel.
Babs als Mathe und Kontrollfreak war sehr aufgeregt.
Sah man ihr auch an, nicht unbedingt am Gesicht. (Ach kommt schon, ich darf auch mal sowas sagen)

Im eigentlichen Folgespiel hat Babs zwar etwas geschwächelt (Weil sie ständig Hering 58 Herzchen-Zeichen gemacht hat) aber das Spiel ist Gewonnen, und Babs hat wieder Rasen und Himmel- sie ist in der Planetenzone!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. August 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich hab da gerade ein Altersdetail entdeckt. Ich konzentriere mich zwar seit rund 15 Jahre auf die Nahansicht einer Frau, ich finde aber ihre Oberschenkel sind für 40 zu stramm. Selbst ohne Kinder (mutmaßlich), wäre das ziemlich außergewöhnlich.


Die Figur oder eben die Oberschenkel einer Frau sagen nichts über ihr Alter aus
Meine Frau hat die Figur oder auch die Oberschenkel einer 25 jährigen, auch in Nahansicht   
Sie geht aber auf die 60 zu 
Aber Babs macht alles richtig, die User zerbrechen sich die Köpfe wie übber ihr Alter


----------



## Thomas. (18. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Sie geht aber auf die 60 zu
> Aber Babs macht alles richtig,


du hast aber anscheinend auch nicht viel verkehrt gemacht wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf, Kompliment an die Gattin


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. August 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> du hast aber anscheinend auch nicht viel verkehrt gemacht wenn ich das mal so salopp sagen darf, Kompliment an die Gattin


Passt schon wenn man(n) schlank und sportlich bevorzugt
Die alte Frau treibt täglich Sport und macht Yoga
Sie ist sowas von geschmeidig und beweglich das habe ich bei noch keiner anderen Frau in ihrem Alter erlebt


----------



## vonda1909 (18. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Die Figur oder eben die Oberschenkel einer Frau sagen nichts über ihr Alter aus
> Meine Frau hat die Figur oder auch die Oberschenkel einer 25 jährigen, auch in Nahansicht
> Sie geht aber auf die 60 zu
> Aber Babs macht alles richtig, die User zerbrechen sich die Köpfe wie übber ihr Alter


Das kann  ich bestätigen


----------



## yukonjack (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> oha, interessantes Würfelspiel.
> Babs als Mathe und Kontrollfreak war sehr aufgeregt.
> Sah man ihr auch an, nicht unbedingt am* Gesicht*. (Ach kommt schon, ich darf auch mal sowas sagen)


Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Früher hieß das immer," ei was hab ich da entdeckt, 2 Erbsen auf ein Brett gesteckt. "


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> oha, interessantes Würfelspiel.



Die Insassen müssten alle einmal ein paar anständige Runden Meiern, Schnaps gibt es bei Penny doch auch.
So würden alle mal richtig locker werden. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten, dieser verklemmte und prüde Haufen.
Cheers!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr sie mal anschreiben. Die ist ja kein Hollywood Star, sondern erreichbar, zumal ihre Fanbase in Deutschland liegt. Ist glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unrealistisch.
> 
> Ich würd gern mal mit Horst&Heinz angeln. Dann müsst ich auch nicht verlegen sein. wenn wir nix fangen bei ihrer lustigen Schreierei.  Und am Ende braten wir leckere Güstern mit Zitronenpfeffer und singen Opernlieder. Ich mag die Beiden.


Ich auch, bin dabei.


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2021)

Dann ladet Horst und Heinz zum ABBA Angeln ein, ruft ein Wettangeln zwischen den beiden auf und Babs macht den Schiri.
Ich grill dann


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann ladet Horst und Heinz zum ABBA Angeln ein, ruft ein Wettangeln zwischen den beiden auf und Babs macht den Schiri.
> Ich grill dann


solo una donna per favore


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> solo una donna per favore


Babs?


----------



## DenizJP (18. August 2021)

ich hab den Thread nur überflogen aber wo kann ich da Frauen sehen die sich gegenseitig begrapschen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Im Dschungelcamp ist sie mir gar nicht so extrem schlimm aufgefallen. Aber bei PBB kommt sie mir echt wie das Letzte vor. So ein böser, egoistischer und hinterfotziger Mensch. Bäh. Die stört sich natürlich extrem an Babs.



Ich kommentiere hier mal Deinen Kommentar, ohne die Sendung anzusehen - da es reine Lebenszeitverschwendung für mich wäre.

Leider fällst Du auf ein Trugbild der Sende-macher herein.

Das Skript.

Konflikte werden geskriptet und die Agenten ( Beauftragten Schauspieler ) gezielt angewiesen , Konflikte zu kreieren.

Es bleibt ein Graus ( für mich ).

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Hallo De_Snoekbaars, 

gilt aber auch für Männer .
Also Jungs, etwas auf das Gewicht achten und regelmäßig etwas sportliche Betätigung. Dies braucht gar nicht viel sein, aber regelmäßig und man ist auch mit Mitte 70 noch habwegs fit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## seatrout61 (18. August 2021)

Entsetzlich, welche Aufmerksamkeit man mit Trash-TV erreichen kann.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann ladet Horst und Heinz zum ABBA Angeln ein, ruft ein Wettangeln zwischen den beiden auf und Babs macht den Schiri.
> Ich grill dann


Das geht nicht sonst wird unser nobbi1962 noch ganz nervös. Er ist auch unser Chefkoch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht sonst wird unser nobbi1962 noch ganz nervös. Er ist auch unser Chefkoch.


Ach ich gebe das auch sehr gerne ab.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ach ich gebe das auch sehr gerne ab.


Dann macht es jetzt unser @hanzz


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo De_Snoekbaars,
> 
> gilt aber auch für Männer .
> Also Jungs, etwas auf das Gewicht achten und regelmäßig etwas sportliche Betätigung. Dies braucht gar nicht viel sein, aber regelmäßig und man ist auch mit Mitte 70 noch habwegs fit.
> ...


Männer leiden dabei aber oft an Selbstüberschätzung


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Männer leiden dabei aber oft an Selbstüberschätzung


Hallo,

da könntest Du recht haben. Kenne etliche, welche mit 40 herum noch ziemlich sportlich waren und meinten das bliebe auch so auf ewig, dies aber dann langsam einschlafen ließen und dann mit 70 überfordert sind, wenn sie mal ein paar Kilometer laufen sollen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich kommentiere hier mal Deinen Kommentar, ohne die Sendung anzusehen - da es reine Lebenszeitverschwendung für mich wäre.
> 
> Leider fällst Du auf ein Trugbild der Sende-macher herein.
> 
> ...


Interessant.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessant.


Wie PBB.


----------



## Tricast (18. August 2021)

Promi ?? Big Brother, gibt es das eigentlich jeden Tag? Nicht das Langeweile aufkommt. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> Promi ?? Big Brother, gibt es das eigentlich jeden Tag? Nicht das Langeweile aufkommt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Ja, jeden Tag.Heute schon um 20:15 Uhr.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja, jeden Tag.Heute schon um 20:15 Uhr.


bisher war sie noch nicht zu sehen heute, sie gehen einige der Bewohner Insassen gerade in Kurzvorstellungen durch. Bisher keine Eskalationen am heutigen Tag.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Oha Babs news. Babs ist entsetzt über den Zustand der Unterhosen von dem Typen mit der Plastikkrone. Zu recht offenbar. 

DIe Bande lästert über Babs. Oh, offenbar wurde sie von den Zuschauern in die Armutsgruppe verbannt. ist völlig an mir vorbeigangen. Paco hat sie angepflaumt, und Babs hat zurückgebissen.
Aber sie ist verletzt. Und Dani hetzt gegen Sie!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> bisher war sie noch nicht zu sehen heute, sie gehen einige der Bewohner Insassen gerade in Kurzvorstellungen durch. Bisher keine Eskalationen am heutigen Tag.


Moin Mini,
bin noch auf DMAX-
 mein Goldrausch.
Komme gleich zu Euch,


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Mini,
> bin noch auf DMAX-
> mein Goldrausch.
> Komme gleich zu Euch,


Ich halt die Stellung, Babs Szenen sind seltener als ein Nugget.
Oha, offenbar gibts heute ein Schlamm/Matsch-Duell. Noch schamloser als die Kandidaten sind die Macher der Sendung das sie (wie schon beim gestrigen Spiel) absolut ungeniert vom Djungelcamp klauen. Der Geist von Dirk Bach möge sie heimsuchen!


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Mein Favorit, Melanie Müller, hat einen guten Wortwitz und überhaupt das Herz auf der Zunge.
Ihre Einschätzung vom in die Hose scheixenden, gekrönten Loverboy, sehr zutreffend!
Trotzdem Schade, dass sie sich durch diese OPs so verschandelt hat.

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (18. August 2021)

Hatte vorgestern(?) mal reingezappt. Die Moderatoren sind Möchtegernlegenden, die müsste man sperren!


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Favorit, Melanie Müller, hat einen guten Wortwitz und überhaupt das Herz auf der Zunge.
> Ihre Einschätzung vom in die Hose scheixenden, gekrönten Loverboy, sehr zutreffend!
> 
> Jürgen


SIe zieht die richtigen Schlüsse, aber ihre Ausdrucksweise ist so ordinär und schlimm (auch an den Massstäben der Branche) das ich sie nur schwer ertragen kann. Ich meine, es würde doch nicht wehtun, einmal "Frau" statt Alte, Olle, Weiber zu sagen.

Das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit flotter Zunge und deftigem Witz sondern mit schlechter Kinderstube und Unausstehlichkeit zu tun.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> SIe zieht die richtigen Schlüsse, aber ihre Ausdrucksweise ist so ordinär und schlimm


Stimmt, mir gefällts, um nicht zu sagen macht mich ein bisschen an, dieses Ordinäre?
Ist halt nicht so ihr Ding, das Feingeistige?
Ich glaube diese Sprache ist Milieu bedingt und entspricht ihrem sonstigen Umfeld.

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (18. August 2021)

Läuft die Sendung immer noch?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Läuft die Sendung immer noch?


Jo, machen gerade Kindergartenspiele, mit Rechnen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir gefällts, um nicht zu sagen macht mich ein bisschen an, dieses Ordinäre?


Das kann ich wiederum gut nachvollziehen, aber das ist eine Sache, die durch Seltenheit und den Überraschungseffekt sehr gewinnt. Besonders unter vier Augen, Du weisst was ich meine. 
Im Dauerfeuer ist es ein Ärgernis, wie ein Gewürz das zuviel gebraucht wird und das ganze Gericht ruiniert.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

ICh hab übrigens ein ganz komisches Gefühl heute, was die Nominierungen etc. betrifft, für unsere Championette Babs.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das kann ich wiederum gut nachvollziehen, aber das ist eine Sache, die durch Seltenheit und den Überraschungseffekt sehr gewinnt. Besonders unter vier Augen, Du weisst was ich meine.
> Im Dauerfeuer ist es ein Ärgernis, wie ein Gewürz das zuviel gebraucht wird und das ganze Gericht ruiniert.


Weise Worte, scheinst dich auszukennen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ICh hab übrigens ein ganz komisches Gefühl heute, was die Nominierungen etc. betrifft, für unsere Championette Babs.


Jetzt geht das DUrcheinandernominieren los. Ich fürchte um Babs, sieht hat keine Kumpis oder Verbündetetn in dem verdammten Haufen. Woran liegt das? Klar, SIe ist später dazugekommen. Und die Leute können sie nicht einschätzen, die halten sie für nen Freak. Angler haben keine Lobby, auch im BigBrother nicht.
Aber dennoch, sie hat verscuht sich einzufügen, keine bösen Lästereien, und mit ihrer typischen Gutlaunekiekserei hat sie sich sehr zurückgehalten. Ich betrachte jede Nominierung von Babs als feindliche Handlung!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

schon 3x


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Es folgt die Liste der Nominierungs-Verbrecher, jeder der Team Babs ist sollte sich die Namen gut merken:

Gitta: wegen "nicht authentisch" logo, hat kein echtes Botox im Gesicht wie DU Gitta
Paco: wegen "Unerträglichkeit" richtig, sie schreit andere Leute nicht laut genug an, wie DU Paco
Papis: wegen "kann sie nicht einschätzen" natürlich, und wer anders ist, muss entfernt werden, Mr. Loveday.
Dani: wegen "Geht mir auf die Nerven" stimmt, Dani braucht den vollen Fokus, um ihre heimtückischen Pläne zu schmieden.

Babs nominiert: Dani. Aus gutem Grund, zur Selbstverteidigung gegen diese von sozialer Tollwut geplagte Person. Absolut gerechtfertigt.
Und toll ihr Statement das sie diese miese Nominierung missbilligt. Hut Ab!

Jetzt Babs retten, Team Babs, Schützt unsere Anglerin!
01379-7878-18


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

Eine Verschwörung gegen Babs.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Wer ist Uwe?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

PENNY hat noch auf.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Eine Verschwörung gegen Babs.


oha,  in der Hotline spricht Babs ne Dankesbotschaft. 01379-7878-18
Ob dieser Uwe mehr Fans hat als Babs? Das wäre allerdings ein trauriges Ergebnis für die ANglerschaft.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

ich ruffffe da nicht an--
ich macheee da nicht mit.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich ruffffe da nicht an--
> ich macheee da nicht mit.


ich mach einen extra-anruf für Dich, du hast mir ja auch die schöne Musik gepostet, Sir Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Heer Mini
meine Tel.---

040-007


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich ruffffe da nicht an--
> ich macheee da nicht mit.


Ich hab es gemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich hab es gemacht.


18


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich hab es gemacht.


Du hast richtig und anständig gehandelt, lieber Hartmut.
Danke dafür,
Dein 
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

oha, Babs kuschelt und tätschelt an Melanie herum. EDIT und auch an Ina, Leider wohl zu spät.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Seid ihr geistesgestört?!

abba lieb gemeint-
brauche euch noch zum angeln. EM und WM


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

ENTE


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Babs ist raus!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2021)

Babs ist raus so eine scheixxe .Jetzt geht sie wieder Angeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Hab Dich im Arm
Minimax

Fühle dich beschützt!


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

O man, die Moderatorin beim rausgehen von Babs: "Du hast gezeigt, das es ok ist ein bisschen anders zu sein als die Anderen"
Ja, genau, es ist voll ok, darum wird man ja bei der ersten Gelegenheit rausnominiert und gewählt.
Mal sehen, was sie gleich im Interview erzählt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

was bekommen die da ins essen?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. August 2021)

WAS!? Babs ist jetzt komplett raus? Versteh ich das grad richtig?
Ich bin grad erst heim gekommen. Da hab ich ja richtig was versäumt  Kommt sie jetzt noch in der Late Night?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> WAS!? Babs ist jetzt komplett raus? Versteh ich das grad richtig?
> Ich bin grad erst heim gekommen. Da hab ich ja richtig was versäumt  Kommt sie jetzt noch in der Late N
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> WAS!? Babs ist jetzt komplett raus? Versteh ich das grad richtig?
> Ich bin grad erst heim gekommen. Da hab ich ja richtig was versäumt  Kommt sie jetzt noch in der Late Night?


ja, schlimm. Die Nominierungsrunde war ekelhaft:


Minimax schrieb:


> Es folgt die Liste der Nominierungs-Verbrecher, jeder der Team Babs ist sollte sich die Namen gut merken:
> 
> Gitta: wegen "nicht authentisch" logo, hat kein echtes Botox im Gesicht wie DU Gitta
> Paco: wegen "Unerträglichkeit" richtig, sie schreit andere Leute nicht laut genug an, wie DU Paco
> ...


Aber Babs kommt gleich in die Late night, darauf bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. August 2021)

Das ist echt mies. Es lief alles so überraschend gut für sie mit der Sendezeit. Die geht wirklich viel zu früh.


----------



## Fruehling (18. August 2021)

*Babs ist raus raus raus!*


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, schlimm. Die Nominierungsrunde war ekelhaft:
> 
> Aber Babs kommt gleich in die Late night, darauf bin ich sehr gespannt.


Herr Minimax ich bin auch noch da  

Ps. 
das mit euch zu erleben ist der hit


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Minimax ich bin auch noch da
> 
> Ps.
> das mit euch zu erleben ist der hit


Mir machts grossen Spass! Achtung, jetzt ist Werbung und danach ist unsere Angel-Babs im Interview, mal sehen wie ihre Eindrücke sind.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mir machts grossen Spass! Achtung, jetzt ist Werbung und danach ist unsere Angel-Babs im Interview, mal sehen wie ihre Eindrücke sind.


Ja,
ich muss da jetzt durch.


----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich muss da jetzt durch.


Ist ja nicht mehr lang-
Und ich wette, Babs ist auch ein bisschen erleichtert, das sie jetzt wieder ans Wasser und die Natur darf. Und wir müssen die Sendung nicht mehr gucken.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. August 2021)

Babs hat sehr recht mit dem was sie sagt. Sehr sympathisch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. August 2021)




----------



## Minimax (18. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Babs hat sehr recht mit dem was sie sagt. Sehr sympathisch.


ja, absolut. Sie wirkt nun gelöst und souverän. Und wirklich sympathisch, wie sie im Interview das Positive der Mitbewohner hervorhebt, auch jener, die ihr übel mitgespielt haben.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, absolut. Sie wirkt nun gelöst und souverän. Und wirklich sympathisch, wie sie im Interview das Positive der Mitbewohner hervorhebt, auch jener, die ihr übel mitgespielt haben.


Sie geht charakterlich auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus der Sendung. Da ist sie sich wirklich treu geblieben. Ich glaub, alleine das ist schon nicht so einfach bei den ganzen anderen „Promis“.

Es war mir auf jeden Fall ein Vergnügen mit euch parallel zur Sendung zu diskutieren. Schade, dass es schon so früh vorbei ist. Aber war echt cool.


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Sie geht charakterlich auf jeden Fall sehr gut aus der Sendung. Da ist sie sich wirklich treu geblieben. Ich glaub, alleine das ist schon nicht so einfach bei den ganzen anderen „Promis“.
> 
> Es war mir auf jeden Fall ein Vergnügen mit euch parallel zur Sendung zu diskutieren. Schade, dass es schon so früh vorbei ist. Aber war echt cool.


Das Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück. Schön, dass Du vorbeigeschneit bist, bis bald


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

ohje, Babs ist wirklich fertig und traurig. Die ist echt für diesen Zirkus nicht gemacht, spricht auch für sie.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ohje, Babs ist wirklich fertig und traurig. Die ist echt für diesen Zirkus nicht gemacht, spricht auch für sie.


Wär sie noch länger drinnen geblieben, hätten die Babs mit Haut und Haaren gefressen. Is Wahrscheinlich grad wirklich besser so, dass sie raus ist.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (19. August 2021)

*Babs ist raus!*
Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


----------



## Tricast (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


Ich kann mir das ganze Format nicht vorstellen, mir graut es. Ich habe nur einmal reingeschaut weil hier so ein hype darum gemacht wurde. Vielleicht wäre das aber etwas für "Rute raus der Spaß beginnt".

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)



Das ist natürlich schade aber die Erde wird sich vorerst wohl weiterdrehen.

Als potenzieller nächster Angler würde mir Dustin Schöne einfallen! Über die Beziehung zu Lena Gercke ist er quasi so etwas wie eine männliche "Spielerfrau" und damit ein typischer Semi-Promi. Er passte perfekt in ein solches TV-Format.

Als weibliches Pendant vielleicht Claudia Darga? Sie hat bereits Erfahrung mit dieser Art von TV-Unterhaltung und sie sieht nicht schlecht aus, was den Produzenten von solchen Shows ja nicht ganz unwichtig zu sein scheint.

Vielleicht könnte aber auch ein die Bibel schwingender Matze Koch einen Exorzismus im TV-Container durchführen? Der eingängige und wiederholte Rat _"flexibel bleiben"_ ließe seine Mitinsassen sicherlich über kurz oder lang mit verdrehten Gliedmaßen an der Zimmerdecke krabbeln.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


Ich hab mir nur die erste Folge mit Babs angeschaut, war damit schon vom Format bedient 
Finde es aber Interessant wie die Mitforisten die Sendung bewerten und wohl auch genießen, lustige Episoden gab es ja auf jeden fall ! 
Ich glaube, es wäre der Knaller wenn es mal ein ABB - nur für Angler geben, der Wilde gegen den Mann mit Piratenmütze, eine Wilde Piraterei um den Bart  
aber ich denke die quoten wären nicht ausreichend um sowas umzusetzen.....


----------



## NaabMäx (19. August 2021)

Ist doch ein Kompliment für die Babs, dass sie es als erste geschafft hat, so eine Sendung zu verlassen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


Ich hab nur die Einzugsfolge gesehen und danach bei den Kommentaren hier mehr Spaß gehabt, als so ein Sendeformat jemals bieten könnte :-D


----------



## Hering 58 (19. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Seid ihr geistesgestört?!
> 
> abba lieb gemeint-
> brauche euch noch zum angeln. EM und WM


Ich glaub wir müssen dich Disqualifizieren .


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


Was ich interessant fände, ganz ohne Flax, wäre eine Angler-Talkshow, meinetwegen auf Youtube.
Einige bekannte Angler, vielleicht 3 oder  so, als Stammbesetzung und ein wechselnder Gast, die nicht zu ernsthaft, und auch nicht zu lang, Angelthemen diskutieren. So ein bisschen wie das literarische Quartett, nur in anglerisch.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. August 2021)

Welchen Angler man in so eine Sendung schicken soll / könnte?
Keinen, - das wünsche ich nicht mal denen, mit denen ich mich hier ab und an wegen Fußball balge. Da sind mir sogar die BVB Fans zu schade für.
Ein FCB -Angler ginge da ums verrecken nicht rein.

Wenns jedoch ums Verrecken einer sein müsst, dann den Redakteur, der hier so eine Frage einstellt. Soll er doch selber ausbaden.
Hans, kommt der Schmarn von dir?


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich interessant fände, ganz ohne Flax, wäre eine Angler-Talkshow, meinetwegen auf Youtube.
> Einige bekannte Angler, vielleicht 3 oder  so, als Stammbesetzung und ein wechselnder Gast, die nicht zu ernsthaft, und auch nicht zu lang, Angelthemen diskutieren. So ein bisschen wie das literarische Quartett, nur in anglerisch.



Das klingt gut, dann aber bitte gänzlich ohne Sponsoren und möglichst keine kommerziellen bzw. gerade zu Trendsache erklärten Themen. Sonst sehe ich den Gockel da schon sitzen, in seiner grellbunten US-Basshunter Montur und über den neuesten heißen Shit aus Amerika philosophieren.


----------



## rippi (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich interessant fände, ganz ohne Flax, wäre eine Angler-Talkshow, meinetwegen auf Youtube.
> Einige bekannte Angler, vielleicht 3 oder  so, als Stammbesetzung und ein wechselnder Gast, die nicht zu ernsthaft, und auch nicht zu lang, Angelthemen diskutieren. So ein bisschen wie das literarische Quartett, nur in anglerisch.


Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee.

tibulski


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Vielleicht ließe sich ein flinkes Post-Wiesel oder sogar eine Telefonschalte zu Chris Yates realisieren?
Internet hat er ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, dann aber bitte gänzlich ohne Sponsoren und möglichst keine kommerziellen bzw. gerade zu Trendsache erklärten Themen.


Das wäre doch schon ein nettes Thema für die erste Folge.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> *Was ich interessant fände, ganz ohne Flax, wäre eine Angler-Talkshow, meinetwegen auf Youtube.*
> Einige bekannte Angler, vielleicht 3 oder  so, als Stammbesetzung und ein wechselnder Gast, die nicht zu ernsthaft, und auch nicht zu lang, Angelthemen diskutieren. So ein bisschen wie das literarische Quartett, nur in anglerisch.



Sogar über alle Maßen .... interessant 

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das wäre doch schon ein nettes Thema für die erste Folge.



Du meinst damit aber dann schon ein klassisches pro & contra Rededuell oder? Vielleicht berichteten die Teilnehmer ja über ihre Kindheit bzw. über ihre Anfänge und inwieweit sich ihre Angelei mit zunehmenden Maß der Professionalisierung verändert hat? Macht es überhaupt noch Spaß und sollte man einen 70er Hecht tatsächlich als Schniepel bezeichnen? Schonungslos und ehrlich, so in der Art.

Aber wie gesagt, dann ohne dämliche Fackelmannmütz... _- Oh, falsches Fachgebiet und falscher Promi. -_ bzw. irgendwelche Quantum-Regenponchos oder ähnlich nervige Werbeklamotten.

Nachtrag: Man könnte Babs die Show doch moderieren lassen. Das brächte sicherlich etwas Ruhe in den Ablauf und ihr noch etwas Fame und so Zeug.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. August 2021)

Ich werde keinen Promi Big Brother mehr gucken.
​


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich werde keinen Promi Big Brother mehr gucken.
> ​


Richtig, Ohne Babs ists sinnlos.


----------



## Floma (19. August 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Babs ist raus!*
> Guckt Ihr nun PBB trotzdem weiter? Und welchen anderen "bekannten" Angler/Anglerin könnt Ihr Euch in solch einem TV-Format vorstellen - mit Begründung? ;-)


Ne, meine Rückkehr ins klassische Fernsehen ist vorbei. Ich bin wieder bei Netflix und Prime.
Victor Eras könnte ich mir aber ganz gut in so einem Format vorstellen.


----------



## Wurmbaader (19. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schade aber die Erde wird sich vorerst wohl weiterdrehen.
> 
> Als potenzieller nächster Angler würde mir Dustin Schöne einfallen! Über die Beziehung zu Lena Gercke ist er quasi so etwas wie eine männliche "Spielerfrau" und damit ein typischer Semi-Promi. Er passte perfekt in ein solches TV-Format.
> 
> ...


----------



## zandertex (19. August 2021)




----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2021)




----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2021)

Micha,
wir Leben im Rock N Roll
und mal eine Angel iner Hand.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2021)

Heute ist Babs wieder bei PBB.


----------



## Minimax (27. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute ist Babs wieder bei PBB.


Häh? Was? Wieso!?! Ich sitzt grad am Wasser!


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Häh? Was? Wieso!?! Ich sitzt grad am Wasser!


Heute ist doch die Entscheidung. Und da kommen noch mal alle zusammen.


----------



## Minimax (27. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute ist doch die Entscheidung. Und da kommen noch mal alle zusammen.


Ah, achsoo


----------



## Nelearts (27. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, achsoo


Keep cool.
Die wichtige Entscheidung fällt erst am 26. September.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Keep cool.
> Die wichtige Entscheidung fällt erst am 26. September.


Da hat Babs ja nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Wollebre (28. August 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee.
> 
> tibulski




verschon uns vor den Selbstdarstellern...... Laut gröhlen und gegenseitig abklatschen.....


----------



## vonda1909 (28. August 2021)

Kommt  die  den  auch ins Jungelcamp..


----------



## Hering 58 (28. August 2021)

Wenn der Preis stimmt -ja


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kommt  die  den  auch ins Jungelcamp..


Gibt doch auch diese Naked Survivor Shows, ohne Ausrüstung und Verpflegung wird sie am Swim bestimmt nicht verhungern


----------



## Minimax (25. Januar 2022)

Verdammt, Janina "Teppichluder" Youssefian ist vorzeitig aus dem *Dschungelcamp 2022* geflogen (Zu Recht, der Sender hatte in dem Fall keine andere Wahl)
 Das ärgert mich, denn ihre dummdreiste Art, ihre unreflektierte Egozentrik und auch ihre verzweifelte Bereitschaft jederzeit die Hüllen fallen zu lassen, boten großes Potential für die diesjährige Show.
Immerhin hat sich Harald Glöökler -wer hätte das gedacht?- als Mann des Ausgleichs und fast so etwas wie ein Elder Statesman entpuppt. Was viel über die diesjährige Soziopathentruppe aussagt.
Ehrlich gesagt war Glööklers Teilnahme für mich überhaupt das Inzentiv die diesjährige Sendung zu verfolgen. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen, ich glaube sogar, die Missus und ich sind Fans.
Ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach, in den kommenden Tagen immer mal wieder zu berichten, gleichsam einem Trashtagebuch der selbstverschuldeten medialen Schande- ich steh dazu.
hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Janina "Teppichluder


Wie sich ja ergeben hat, muss es wohl "Zuschneidetischluder" heißen.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Januar 2022)

Wie sich doch die Zeiten/Meinungen ändern.


----------

